# Who is this guy???



## southern Maine diver (Dec 11, 2005)

OK...

 A lot of you guys are probably asking yourselves, "Who is this southern Maine diver" guy? I just came across a picture that I have been trying to load into my personal information file, but I have been unable to do so...

 I like to put a face with the name so I know who I am talking with and how to recognize him/her if I ever want to avoid them at the next bottle show!! [&:]

 So... here I am and I really want to tell all of you that I enjoy the forum and all of your help and input... I spend hours here now and the "need for glass" has really become a passion.  Thank you all.[]

 Wayne


----------



## DiggerBryan (Dec 12, 2005)

Sweet boat man! I've been wanting to get certified to do some diving possibly in Lake Erie as my grandparents have a place right on the lake. Is it hard to get certified? What is all involved?


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Bryan...

 No, it's not very difficult to get certified.  I got my basic certification many years ago for my fifteenth birthday and I have been diving ever since!!! [&:]  It cost my parents $65.00 at that time through the YMCA in Denville, NJ.  Nowadays, it costs anywhere from $500.00 to $750.00 depending on what certification agency you go to.

 What you need to do is visit several of the local dive shops in your area and find out what kind of program they offer and what the cost is.  All certification classes combine lectures, videos, classroom time, practical hands on exercises, pool time and open water check-out dives with an instructor.  Most dive shops offer either group certification classes or one on one classes (the 1 on 1 classes are usually more expensive).

 The equipment is the most costly expenditure!  Almost all dive shop instruction includes most of the equipment needed for certification.  When you finally get certified, you need to look for and purchase the essentials.  Find a friend locally that is a diver and ask him where is the best place to purchase gear.  Find out what you like and don't be afraid to ask the dive shop owner if you can test dive it in the pool!

 You can also go on line to purchase discount diving gear or find well maintained used diving equipment in the sporting section of the Want Ad Press.  One of the most important items to purchase is a well fitted (custom if necessary) suit.  The type you purchase will depend on the water conditions you plan to dive in.  Feel free to ask me any questions about the gear or whatever and I'll steer you into the right direction.  Hope I helped you some...[&:]

 Wayne


----------



## DiggerBryan (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info Wayne. I think it might be tough finding someone who teaches the class around my area. I think my only hope would be the local YMCA. I also have another question. I remember when I took swimming lessons many years ago and the pool was pretty deep. I think around maybe 15 or 20 ft deep. [8|] But anway I remember trying to dive down and touch the bottom of the pool and once I got so far down the pressure of the water on my ear drums was unbelieveable. So I guess I'm wondering is... is that something you have to get used to when diving or??


----------



## slimdigger (Dec 12, 2005)

Bryan, You know how when you go up in altitude your ears pop the same thing has to occur in order to equalize the pressure difference when diving. Most people are able to equalize the pressure in their ears by pinching their nose close and swallowing or blowing gently against their pinched nose. The only problems that I have ever had with equalizing was when I tried diving with a sinus infection. I have heard that the pressure will clean your sinuses out really well but it does tend to make a bit of a mess in your mask. People who descend without equalizing their ears run a risk of serious inner ear injury.  Wayne correct me if I have any of this wrong . It has been a while. Slimdigger


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Bryan... Thanks for your inquiry.[]

 I'm sure that you can find a local dive shop within traveling distance, to get information on open water diver certification. During the diver training, you will learn about the ear drum, inner ear and the eustachian tube (a slender tube between the inner ear and pharnynx) which one uses to properly "equalize" the pressure between the inner and outer ear (which is divided by the ear drum).

 With training and practice, it becomes second nature, just like riding a bike... you do it automatically... instinctively! Painful ear pressure can occur as shallow as 4 or 5 feet! This is not unusual. To push it beyond the pain threshold could cause serious ear damage.

 Like Slim described, you pinch off your nostrils and puff a little bit of air in your cheeks. This forces a slight amount of air into the eustachian tube and equalizes the outside pressure  (the ear side of the ear drum) with the inside pressure present in the inner ear. This is called "clearing" your ears (equalizing the pressure on both sides of the ear drum).

 Rule of thumb is you don't dive when you have a head cold or sinus infection or respiratory infection.  What can happen is the infection, mucus etc (the crap you cough up from your lungs and throat) can be blown into the inner ear where it can linger and prolong the infection and give you very painful earaches for long periods of time!  A good guideline... you should be able to easily "clear", equalize or "Pop" your ears on the surface and if you can't, it may be an indication that you may have a problems clearing your ears and you shouldn't be diving. 

 Go ahead and try it at home... pinch your nostrils off, blow a slight "puff" of air into your upper cheeks and you hsould feel a little pop or puff.  (it doesn't hurt)  Now, just move your jaw and pretend to yawn and you will feel your ears equalize with the outside air pressure.

 Many commercial divers are in the water so often, all they have to do is move their jaws side to side or yawn and they can equalize the pressure! They have mastered their technique and like I said, it becomes second nature. [&:]

 Sorry...  I didn't mean to ramble on or get too technical, I was just trying to explain it the best way I could...  The thing to do is get the proper training, get in the water and enjoy yourself and your surroundings!  Rembember, this is something that is going to be enjoyable... so do that... enjoy it, have fun with it... 

 B It takes time to become accustomed to the environment, so don't rush yourself into a situation that you feel uncomfortable with. Like I said, when the "hair goes up on the back of your neck" , your body is trying to tell you something... your'e not ready or prepared for what your'e getting into. Take a few breaths, relax and ...

 head back to shore....

 Hope this helps you a little,

 Wayne[]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 15, 2005)

I know!!! Loyd Bridges.[sm=lol.gif] Crap that really shows my age.[:-]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 15, 2005)

Alright Wayne and Lisa, you ask for it.[] *WOULD YOU BUY A USED CAR FROM THIS GUY ???* I'm the one with the glasses, [sm=lol.gif] the lady is my wife Cindy.  Maybe we can coax some of the other bottle nuts into posting a pic.[8|] Cmon folks, even if its on the post office wall already we would like to see it here to.[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Warren... nice picture of your wife!!!

 I see all of that food behind you, are you guarding it???  Only kidding!  Maybe we came up with a good idea for a new forum section!!!! Funny pictures of the fat guys!!!

 Sure, I'd buy a used car from you... I'm looking for a step van or cube van for my business... I want to be able to stand up in the van to get suited up, then when I'm finished with the diving, I want to be able to have room in the back for a hot tub!!

 Talk to you soon... I just E-mailed you ref the watch.

 Wayne[]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Wayne, nice space suit. Looks like a beautiful spot you were diving. No fish in there after that mug hit the water huh. [sm=lol.gif]Yes, I did just happen to be guarding the food[] My wife says  thanks.[]


 Haven't gotten your email yet, shoot it to me again just in case.


----------



## ronvae (Dec 15, 2005)

So I was supposed to be looking at the wreck, but I had to check out the medicine bottle (I looked, touched, but did not take...)


----------



## capsoda (Dec 15, 2005)

Great uw pic Pat, been waiting to see some. You kept the bottle the next time didn't you.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey Warren...

 We were diving in Moosehead Lake (and no..., it's not a lake for people that have heads that look like a moose!!)[]

 It's about a five hour ride from my house, so my buddy and I share a cabin and stay there for a few days and dive, dive, dive.  I think I did 20 tanks on this trip. Had a great time.  Take a close look at the peppersauce I found... it still had all of the peppers and original contents in it!!!  Cool, huh

 Hey Pat, that U/W photograph came out pretty good!  Looks like some good visibility.
 Nice mooring block you got there!!! That is mostly what I do in the spring, mooring inspections, chain replacement... Have you been getting into the water much these days??

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey Capsoda...

 Warren... get a load of this[:-]

 Incognito thumb....


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry, out of focus...

 Try this one!

 Merry Christmas to all and to all a good thumb!

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2005)

Well Look out there now pilgram.[>:] Boy thats bad.[&o]Your just not going to let that go are ya.[] My wife puts me up to this stuff.[] The cowboy hat is dug.


----------



## ronvae (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Wayne,
 I dive the local lakes every Sunday from April until ice--the last dive this year was 12/4/05 (shallow, zero-visibility, muck dives for bottles).  I always do a really short January shore dive in Lake Superior, and an ice-dive locally in February.  Then a week warm-water diving vacation whenever I can afford it, also in Feb.  March is the only month I don't dive, and I get VERY grumpy.[]  I usually get to dive wrecks on Superior several weekends each year.  That picture was on one of the wrecks off Isle Royale--Park waters, historic site, all that jazz, so you can't take the bottles.  You can, however, look at 'em.  Only one of the wrecks within 130' of the surface has any good bottles on it.  I was actually moving that medicine bottle off the mooring block so nobody would stomp on it.  At this point, 130' is my limit, because for Superior, in drysuit with pony, I've already got about 90 lbs of gear on.  I weigh 115, so adding stage bottles does not sound appealing.[]  I hope someday to get to the deeper tech stuff when rebreathers get lighter & cheaper....you have my dream job--I hope you know how lucky you are! [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 16, 2005)

Ronvae...

 Hey pat...

 Love hearing from you... I don't know if I have your dream job or not... I try to keep most of my work in more shallow than 100'  things can turn bad real quick. Plus, when you go deeper than that, the whole job turns into a nightmare!!! We have to have a recompression chamber on board, techs, support vessel and another standby dive team... it's a nightmare... 

 I try to stick to the shallow stuff! There is plenty of work there and I pretty much get to come home every night... I try to stay away from penetration dives and dam work (this is where the survival odds go down!!)

 Anyway, the bottle diving has been my relaxation... my drug ... my addiction... my escape...  I love it!!! I crave it!!! I just can't get enough...[&:]

 I guess you can tell I need a bottle fix???

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey Warren...

 That's it ... I just wet myself lauging...

 You are one hell of a riot!!! I'm dying... I'm dying[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey Cap...

 My wife came downstairs and asked, "What the Hell aRE YOU DOING.""  ( i WAS TRYING TO TAKE PHOTOS  OF MY THUMB!!)  She said, " Don't you have like work to do?  Billing or something other than take pictures of your finger??"

 Obviously, she doesn't understand!!!


 I'm pullin out all the stops now... You'll see my thumb everywhere now!!! You can put a thumb with my face and name... just so you know who your'e talking with...

 Your'e killin me!  hONESTLY... WHERE DID YOU DIG UP THA COWBOY HAT?/

 i THINK i'M WET AGAIN...

 [][][]

 wAYNE


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 16, 2005)

Waren...

 I'm laughing so hard, I can't hold the camera still!!

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2005)

That will teach ya![sm=lol.gif]My wife quit trying to figure out what I am up to years ago. She knows what ever it is I'm goofin around.[8D]  


 By the way, here is a pic of me with out the hat.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2005)

Man, My wife has been laughin for 15 min, we've been busted![:-]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello Guy and Gal bottlers. 
     It would be great to get to know some of the faces that go with your names. I know some of you are probably wanted by the law, thats understandable.[sm=lol.gif]
     Since the weather has been crap from the Rockies To the Atlantic, From the North Pole to the Gulf of Mexico I thought this would be a good idea.[] I know many of you are suffering withdrawls and *,GROWN MEN ARE TAKING PICTURES OF THEIR THUMBS FOR HEAVENS SAKE,[]* it would nice to see some pics of each other. A few pics are up and I know your not all shy because I saw some of your profile pics, like Ron {bearswede}, a handsome fellow,I don,t know who the harry guy is with him or Meech lookin up from the privy on his Flaschenjager website.[]{very cool by the way}. I saw a pic of some of you guys at a show.[8|] And Matt {GuntherHess} when I order your new book I want it autographed and with a photo so in 25 yrs when everyone refers to the Hess instead of the Fike, I can sell it for a Grand! I've seen a lot of your faces but this would make it easyer.[]* SO HOW ABOUT SOME PICS FOLKS.* Just a thought!


----------



## bearswede (Dec 17, 2005)

OK... If you insist!!!

 This is from the '80's when I was an archeologist...


 Ron


----------



## IRISH (Dec 17, 2005)

Only recent Photo of me I have.

 The little lady is Miss Brazil (Zilly), future showjumper.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 17, 2005)

One from a couple of years ago with an 1840's sealed Cognac.

 Let's see a few more mug shot's people [] .


----------



## ronvae (Dec 17, 2005)

This is on a friend's boat on the way to a muck dive for bottles last summer...


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 17, 2005)

I am holding one of my favorite USA Hosp. Dept. bottles with its original stopper and a nicely colored Pumpkinseed. Dug em both at the same location.  Kelley


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Dec 17, 2005)

Well if you insist.  Here's "Ye Olde Procpector" been diggin and roamin the mountains for 50+ years now for minerals.gemstones and bottles.


----------



## bearswede (Dec 17, 2005)

Now that's one handsome gentleman...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 17, 2005)

Gunsmoke47...

 Hey Kelley, those are two great looking bottles... I've found some pumpkinseeds, but they are all clear... Still looking for some color.  No too many places in Texas to dive, is there?  Maybe the houston area?  Any lakes or ponds that might be promising?

 Wayne[&:]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 17, 2005)

YE Olde Prospector...

 Hey Cliff, nice seeing ya...

 Rick and I are planning some dives up in the Bath area. I'll let you know what we find.. Water's getting cold though... Hope we have a bit easier winter than what is forecast!! 
 Take care and good luck diggin... I guess the ground is pretty well frozen up by now.  How much of a frost layer is there?  Can you break through?[:-]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 17, 2005)

Got some nice pics coming up here. Thanks you guys. []Theres got to be more of ya out there. Nice seed Kelley. Hey Wayne, the water Temp around here was 64 today. [8D]Man I need to start diving. Wonder if they make a wet suit big around enough for me. [8|]My little thumb dude got a bubu today out in the shop today. Hope it don't leave a mark.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 17, 2005)

Capsoda...

 Sounds like your little "thumb dude" has a mind of his own!  What, you have no control over him?  What's up with that?  At least MY little "Thumb Dude"  does what he is told... He actually comes diving with me and he helped me finish all my work today..  and helped  me throw all the salt and sand in my driveway, shovel all the slush, push my van out of a snowbank... bring in firewood, start the woodstove, so he comes in real handy... I bet yours isn't shoveling any snow!!

 Hey Warren, we got a great thread going, huh...?[]

 Wayne

 P.S. Pam took the camera away from me because she said I wasn't actin my age!!!

 I'll find it though and get some more pics out to you!!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey Cap...

 You put in a photo of your wife, so I thought I'd share a photo of mine!  I put her into this photo for size comparison... Those little red creatures were a "tip" from one of the fishing boats here in Southern Maine that I do underwater maintenance on  They weighed about 8lbs down to 5lbs!!! Sure were good!!!   Bottles aren't the only thing that are found underwater...[8D]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey Wayne, Good to finally meet your boss, I mean wife.[sm=lol.gif] Hey Pam.  My Thumb guy is a lazy bum, always getting into trouble. Rained all day here and he just layed around on his lazy butt.[>:]

 I thought crawdads were full of mercury when they got that big.[] Putin lobster in ffont of me,[&o] Thats just mean.[X(]

 Cindy says I always act my age, 8.[sm=lol.gif]

 Its startin to look like a preatty good thread at that.[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey Warren...

 You are TOO much...

 I just have to meet you, but Pam is gonna be pissed if I leave for a couple of days to hook up with you...That would mean I have to leave my inlaws for a day or so??? Hmmmm....

 Yea, those lobsters for tips... you can't beat it![8D]  I get Haddock, Cod and Tuna as well!!!  Do you like seafood?  I could send you a variety box...[]  No thumbs attached!!

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey Warren...

 These "Crawdads" are caught way off shore in about 1200' of water!! I don't know about mercury contamination at that depth, but they sure tasted good!!  We had lobster salad sandwiches for a week!![8D]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 17, 2005)

Wayne, bring them with you.[] I don't have an excuse to skip out either.[&o] It would be good to hook up but if you come you better bring Pam so you don't get me in trouble on both ends[&:]

 Yea I have seafood withdrawals almost as often as I have diggen withdrawals.[&:] And words like withdrawals is really hard for me to type![>:] Lobster salid, humm, never thought of that. All we get around here is little 1lb freezer burned dryed up red crunchy things.[:'(]

 By the way, did you see my thumb guy with out his hat. hes back up the thread aways.[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey warren...

 I caught a glimpse of the "Thumb guy" without his hat and I have to tell... yea, you guessed it... I laughed so hard... I couldn't breath... I wet myself again!  I have to move the computer closer to the bathroom or seek medical attention!!!

 Of course, my wife was in the background, said 'You guys are really weird..."  I quipped (I told her...) "You ain't seen weird yet..." So I was waiting for you to respond so I could show her...

 I'm going to give you a call in the next couple days... tell your wife so she doesn't think I'm some kind of "phone solicitor" and hangs up on me. Of course, if she knows its' a friend of yours, she might hang up anyway!!![]

 You are a RIOT and I can't wait to meet you!  Share some stories.. I'll send you an E-mail[]

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh, by the way...

 Lobster salad is made with (fresh) lobster, cut into very small pieces (you should cook it before you cut it up!!!)  add mayonase, salt, pepper (to taste) some finely minced celery and a dash of paprika.  Mix it all up and put on a fresh bread roll with some lettuce...

 (and a six-pack)  it tastes great!!! Stick with me... I'll learn ya...

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 17, 2005)

Wayne,
 You are giving me a headache with all them fancy words, like quipped.[sm=rolleyes.gif]

 I got the beer part, now what was the rest.......[8|]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey Warren...

 I'll have to send you some lobster and directions on how to cook them and eat them!!!

 The lobster salad is great and so is a six pack of "Sam Adams" which goes really good with lobster rolls!!

 I'll be in touch, send any other lobster inquiries to me... I live in Maine... where  "Lobster"  is King!...

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 17, 2005)

Sam Adams, whats that Ale! [&:]I don't know if they sell that down here but the do sell JD and the Mic.[8D] Man your makin me hungry.[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey Warren...

 Good news!  My wife got me a new Laptop for Christmas and now I can stay in touch with all my new found friends on the forum while on vacation in sunny Fla!!!

 The bad news is that I have to pay for it anyway out of my business account... oh well.

 Hey, did you get my E-mail this morning?  Did you have a chance to dig today or was it just too cold down there?

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey Wayne, I was gone at daylite this AM But I got it. Your wife probably gona put that laptop with the camera, huh.[sm=lol.gif] Cindy said she is glad to know that she's not the only one who can't wait till Christmas to open presents.[>:]


   [8|] Hey You. Yeah you. Since your already hear reading this, why not post your mug shot. Come on now, Ron, Toby, Pat, Kelley, Cliff, Wayne and his wife Pam And I and my Wife, Cindy have, {Thanks Folks} [] so its your turn.[]


----------



## stormysouth (Dec 19, 2005)

Well Cap, here it is. Feel free to print out hang in basement to scare mice away. I'll down load a better one with my race horse Stormy South in it and post later.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks Lisa, We are slowly getting out of the horse business. We still have our stud, Cash Dollar. He is unrideable. A lot of local rodeo riders say they can ride anything until they here his name then they change there mind. Cash has broken a few backs and necks. He is as gentile as a lamb as long as you don't try to ride him. The pic is Copper Penny, from Cash, and her first, Wrangler. Toby {Irish} posted a pic of Horse Zilly back up the post aways.


----------



## stormysouth (Dec 19, 2005)

This is my baby Stormy South. I retired him a couple of months ago. Some people have a dog. I have a horse that thinks he's my dog. He likes ice cream, McDonald's Sauage & Biscuits, peppermint candy, & donuts. Come February he'll be my trail horse. Him & I will be scouring the country side for dumps. Hey at least I won't have to split with him.


----------



## stormysouth (Dec 19, 2005)

Capsoda and Mrs. Capsoda,

 It looks like ya'all are my kind of people. Digging, horses, digging, amputee humor, digging, and digging. Love the pictures. Stormy is a darlin' he waits for me every evening to get home from work and races my up the drive way.

 Lisa


----------



## IRISH (Dec 19, 2005)

Good to see there is a few horsey people on here [] .  
 That foal photo is great,  only just popped out the oven.


----------



## woody (Dec 19, 2005)

Here's a picture of me playing with my band.
 I'm the drummer.
 Warren wanted me to post this here.(Capsoda)


----------



## Flaschenjager (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey everyone -
 Just to update this some... There have been other threads that were a lot like this one in the past. I'll try to hunt for them when time allows, but some of the members that have been here a while may know where to find them and we can link to them instead of repeating the same photos. If I remember correctly, they involved *pitfinder* and *mugshots * may be another term for a good search. I could be totally wrong, but I remember this thread wasn't that old and had a lot of photos. 

 Your profile is the best place to post a mugshot. A small one of course.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Cap, Lisa everybody...

 I don't know anything about horses... But I have alittle dog "Decker"  a mini rat terrier

 He chases squirrels and pidgeons... Does that count??? Can I still be in your club?

 I'm sitting here feeling neglected... unloved... unimportant... lonely...

 I guess I'll just go back underwater with all my three thumbs...[]

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Lisa...

 I like McDonald's sausage and biscuits, peppermint candy, ice cream and  donuts... maybe I can hang out with "Stormy South"? I'll run down the driveway too...

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Wayne, most terriers think they ARE AS BIG AS A HORSE, so I'll give you that one.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bottleboy311 (Dec 20, 2005)

Here is a picture of my cat "Cracker Jack". Since I been so busy listing items on ebay and posting things on the Antique Bottle Forum, he has been helping me out around the house.


----------



## bottleboy311 (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry here is the Pic


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 20, 2005)

How we ever got from Handsome divers in their boat, to C-130 gunship vets (who I have the utmost admiration for!) to great looking  ladies (Lisa and Cindy Peacock and Pat) to bottle diggers, to "Thumb dudes",  to horses, to dogs and now to cats on ladders... is beyond me!!!

 What a great thread we have going though,  Huh?...

 Good luck to you all in the new year... May you all find the bottle of your dreams (but keep the location to yourself!!?

 Wayne[]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Lee, we got cats, chickens, ducks, geese, guineas, a dog and a horse. We've had emus, reas, a peacock, turkeys, more dogs and horses and a few wild thing that wandered in. My wife Cindy just seemes to atract them.[8|]


----------



## stormysouth (Dec 20, 2005)

Wayne,

 Now there there baby, don't cry... Everything will be okay.[sm=lol.gif] 
 Of course you can still be in our club. We would never want you to be sitting there feeling neglected... unloved... unimportant... lonely... Isn't that right Warren? Besides anybody that loves animals is at the top of my list. You're welcome to hang out with Stormy anytime you want. Honestly he's my baby. Now that it's cold I get up at 4:45 am and cook him and his woman (can't have him being lonely had to get him a pretty little filly) a nice warm beakfast. Seriously I really do. I'd say your wife has to have a wonderful sense of humor.

 Warren,

 I loved the mom & baby pic. It sounds like you have a regular little farm.

 The kitty on the ladder is adorable.

 The thumb dudes are ...... unique.... that's it ....unique and very entertaining. I laughed myself silly. 

 Irish, beautiful pictures!

 And I really enjoyed all the rest. It's nice to have a face (or thumb) to go with the text


----------



## capsoda (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Lisa, He can stay if you say so.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## flasherr (Dec 20, 2005)

I haven't posted much in a while but I try to keep up with all the wonderful things others are digging. Here's my ugly mug in case any of you ever see me you wont be so scarred lol. No i dont have a harley just loved the sign 
 Brian[]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Brian, Thanks for Joining us [] Love the sign.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## stormysouth (Dec 21, 2005)

Brian,

 Aborable picture. Thanks for sharing. Sign is cool.

 Lisa


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 23, 2005)

hey Brian...

 Great sign!  Where can I get one?  


 Hey Capsoda, Stormy South... just checking in.  This wirless laptop computer thing is ok but the keys are way too small for my fingers!!! I keep hitting different keys.  ANyway, just wanted to say hello... miss talking with you all and I wish you all a very, Merry Christmas... Y'all take care and have a great holiday...

 Wayne[]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey Wayne, You enjoying your vaca down in heaven. Tell everyone we said Hello and Merry Christmas from the Peacocks in Seminole, Alabama.  I know what you mean about the laptop but I love the touch pad. Keep in touch.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 23, 2005)

hi everyone,  want to take time at this busy time of the year to wish everyone a very merry christmas, happy holidays and a happy new bottle year.  it's great to have this forum to make great friends with the same fascination with bottles.  have a great one,    rhona, dusty and ginger II    ps  my husband is the one taking the pic.


----------



## atticmint (Dec 23, 2005)

Happy Holidays All
  Kev


----------



## capsoda (Dec 23, 2005)

Happy Holidays Guys and thanks for adding your pics.[]


----------



## Mainely Broken (Dec 25, 2005)

Happy Holidays..& digging to those who can.....Vicky


----------



## whiskeyman (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice ta see some faces to go with these  IDs...LOL
 Heres a couple of me...in the 1st pic (taken at Harrisonburg VA some years ago: I am standing on the left...Marvin Croaker of Richmond is on the extreme right.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jan 1, 2006)

This is of me at the Gray, TN. show about 3 years ago...I was "havin' fun" with a stuffed mouse given me as a gift by a friend...


----------



## capsoda (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for posting Vicky and Charlie.[]

 Happy New Year


----------



## whiskeyman (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks Warren...I needta add: 
 Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas...
 And -
 Have an Enjoyable & Happy New Year !!!


----------



## bearswede (Jan 1, 2006)

Where you been, Charlie...???


 Ron


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 1, 2006)

hey all yep thats me. just want to say merry merry to all an wish everone a happy new year an good luck diggen bill.


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 2, 2006)

alright since i got my camera heres a pic of me doin my other passion away from bottles.


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 2, 2006)

and heres a clear one of me since some of you posted pics of your wife if i get a chance ill get a good pic of my girlfriend and post that on here too[]


----------



## bttlmark (Jan 4, 2006)

Any luck down here in Florida over the holidays...A hot tub would be nice after a dip in the cool waters off Maine.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey Bttlmark...

 No luck at all[X(]  The dive charters were canceled twice, rough seas one day and zero visibility the next[]  I was pretty bummed out.

 We went to the beach a couple of times and found a lot of small shark's teeth and I found a huge conch in about 2' of water... that's it!  I even went to the flea market and could'nt find a thing!!! oh well... That just means I'll have fly back down there, stay with Warren and dive the spots he shows me!

 I dragged a whole lot of gear around (two suitcases full) and didn't even get a chance to jump in[&o]

 Wayne


----------



## Caretaker maine (Jan 4, 2006)

you haven't seen ugly yet til you seen this pic, just took it with the computer camera, I look alot better cleaned up, but you might not see me that way for long periods of time []


----------



## whiskeyman (Jan 6, 2006)

RON...I been busy...Goodta seeya. 
 Have decided the Hobby has been taking too much outta me , so when I got an offer to join a motorcycle gang and ride allover the country I gave it some serious thought. Sold off all my stuff and am leaving in a couple of days. Here's a pic of me and the Gang. They're good friendly folks and I appreciate them taking me along. They assurred me that I'll have lots of fun and won't miss my bottles at all.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 6, 2006)

Now thats funny! hehe Nice stars![8D]


----------



## capsoda (Jan 6, 2006)

WOW Charlie, I don't miss your bottles all ready.[sm=lol.gif] Looks like a great new hobby.[]Can I go![8|]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 6, 2006)

Whiskeyman...


 Hey Charlie... You found some with nice shapes, good color, no chips, dings, scratches, 
 flea bites, or pot stones... any of them open pontiled???  Send us a picture of the bottoms and we'll help you figure it out[sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif]

 Are you gonna put them up on E-bay?  

 I meant, all your bottles!!!!  Your bottle collection!!! C'mon,  I really meant that guys[:-]

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 6, 2006)

Capsoda...

 Oh yea Warren... Cindy will let you go... sure she will[sm=rolleyes.gif]

 Pam will be coming down with a truckload of her "Fung Shway" lawn rocks for Cindy!!

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 6, 2006)

Glass Happa, The power of the rock is in the hand of the one who hits you with it.[]


----------



## whiskeyman (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey Guys...thanks for all the kind expressions of sympathy...
 "One must do what one feels he's gotta do"

 Sorry, but they said they didn't have room for anyone else, WARREN.
 WAYNE...pontilled bottoms ? Will check and letya know. Dunno if pix will be allowed though.

 TAZ...these "Stars" are out day & night...heheh.

 [[you guys are a riot...LOL]]


----------



## aussiebottlo (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Wayne thought I would post a pic of my "prospecting" rig, kinda like the other end of the scale to yours. The river is so low the only way we can get about is in the canoe. I load it up with my 12v hookah and away we go, I get about 4 hours outa each battery.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey John, Nice rig. Very....uh.....American Indian.[sm=lol.gif]What about a pic of the Indian.[sm=lol.gif]

 Beautiful teritory your diving in. More pics please.[8|]


----------



## diverdown2 (Jan 15, 2006)

Wayne hello, I have heard of you, I too dive although not to your level, Hope to chat with you soon, idiverivers@tds.net


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 16, 2006)

Aussiebotlo...

 Hey John, that looks like a pretty neat little rig... light weight... easy to carry.  Very functional and low budget... low maintenance and a good idea on the 12 volt "Hooka" system.  You can stay underwater for hours at a time as long as you have the fuel.

 More photos though... we need more photos to satisfy our glass diggin and diving appetites...[8D]

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 16, 2006)

Diverdown2...

 Hey Bill and welcome to the forum!  This is a great place to hang out and there is such a diversified mixture diggers, divers, collectors and bottle "Guru's" here, they can answer any and all bottle questions. And we definitely have fun here as well...[]

 I  have your e-mail address and I'll shoot you something soon.  I dive pretty much year round both for work and as a hobby. Always looking for new places to search... I just can't get enough of the "bottle diving"

 Talk to you soon,

 Wayne


----------



## walkingstick (Jan 30, 2006)

Whiskeyman, 

 I sure there should be some dings, scratches, bites (perhaps not fleabites) on those things!  Perhaps a bit o' stain too.  I would need a closer inspection though.[8D][8D][8D]


----------



## bttlmark (Feb 2, 2006)

Just another winter day in Florida.
 No big ones today.
                              Mark


----------



## bttlmark (Feb 2, 2006)

Future Bottle Nut. Tyler Baker
   First Dig? Real Soon....


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Mark...

 Nice sweatshirt, man!!!!!  Oh, the fish is pretty good too... You're kiilin me with all this sunshine, no ice on the lakes, fishing, green grass, colorful trees....

 I NEED SPRING TO COME EARLY!!!!![]

 Hope mother nature heard me, I know my wife did cause she asked me what I was yelling about![&:]

 Wayne


----------



## walkingstick (Feb 3, 2006)

Southern boy in a frozen northern town.






 Now I know all about cabin fever!!   I'm going nuts.


----------



## digdug (Feb 3, 2006)

Although I haven't had a chance to talk to a lot of you on the forum, you have certainly taught me a lot AND have kept me entertained.  Here is a fairly recent photo of me. (Don't have any of me digging)  But, this was taken at Disney World last summer. I was honored as "Veteran of the Day" at Magic Kingdom.  I am in the red shirt.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 3, 2006)

Cool Doug, Great honor to have bestowed on you. You can add digging pics to the forum anytime you got them. We love pics.[8D]

 Hey Wil, Don't look so down. We'll try and keep you intertained untill the great thaw.


----------



## walkingstick (Feb 3, 2006)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM thaw.

 It's -19 degrees this morning and I am going bottle hunting anyway.  Broken truck ... gotta ride from a friend.  I tutor her in her college classes (photography) and she gives me rides.

 So you can sorta guess where I will be most of the winter.  Right here with the bottle gods and goddesses.  Learning ... learning ... learning.  Can't wait 'til spring so I can fetch my bottles in G'port.

 Did I say "rides"?


----------



## bttlmark (Feb 3, 2006)

Don't worry Wil & Wayne.Before you know it summer will be here.But as my Gram use to say-don't blink or you may miss it!
  On the flipside,we will be sweating our arsses off or hiding in the AC down here. 
  Oh well,a few good bottles will help us all make the best of things.
  DIG,DIVE,DIG,DIVE,DIG,DIVE,DIG,DIVE,DIG,DIVE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 4, 2006)

Great ta see all these pics showing up...keep em comin' !!

 oh, BTW...seems my motorcycle gang just took me for a ride...dumped me off out in the Boonies after robbin' me of my bottle monies....Dinna figger it was  really me they was interested in...and I was right...[]

 "Thought age was supposed ta make ya wiser?"

 ROFL...[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## walkingstick (Feb 4, 2006)

whiskeyman,

 I do believe it is experience rather than age that makes ya wiser...
 So ...
 Now that you have experience, do you think you are wiser?


----------



## bearswede (Feb 4, 2006)

> dumped me off out in the Boonies


 
 But, Charlie... Surely you musta had a little fun 'fore ya got dumped... Yah?


 Da Bear


----------



## atticmint (Feb 4, 2006)

What do vacume cleaners and Harley's have in common?

 THEY BOTH CARRY DIRTBAGS   [8D]



 doh...guess that makes me a dirtbag  [8|]


----------



## Humabdos (Feb 4, 2006)

Ok I didn't want to feel left out so here's my Photo.


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice pics everyone.  Was at the skatepark yesterday fell twice and tore my left leg to pieces but i got up and tried again and landed one of my best tricks I've ever done, and we got it on film to[]. I grinded that ledge to gap over the hill.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey Glen, Is that Saddam Jackson the long lost Jackson.

 Man thats ugly.[&:]


----------



## Humabdos (Feb 4, 2006)

LOL![][] Here I am before the make over.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 8, 2006)

hey humabdos just had to say sorry about your luck out of the gene pool. oh there doing face transplant in france now .  good luck diggen .bill


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey Humabdos...

 Those pictures are too funny... []  The butcher of Bagdad and Michale Jackson?  Who would have thought...

 Great sense of humor... you fit right in!

 Wayne


----------



## Mihai (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, 

 People who read my posts knows that I'm not exactly camera shy, you can check my profile, but if it's an order then, with pleasure. Here you have a picture with the happy family: me, my wife Dana and my dog Barney.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey Mihai, Great pic. Good to finialy see you buddy.[]


----------



## Mihai (Feb 13, 2006)

Do you mean my dog?


----------



## capsoda (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah, him to.[sm=lol.gif] I had a Yorky years ago and he was my best buddy. 
 Sure miss him.


----------



## Humabdos (Feb 16, 2006)

Well everyone can't be so lucky[]
 I'm boycotting France but I heard Mexico is offering a half price special.
 BTW you remind me a lot of Jim Dandy of Black Oak Arkansas[8D]


----------



## walkingstick (Feb 21, 2006)

My other passion...


----------



## CanadianBoy (Feb 22, 2006)

Well I figured it was about time....

 Took me a long time to dig this one,but didn't find a darn thing,now I gotta fill it in,,mmmmm,Dave.
 This is me and my wife Judy.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 22, 2006)

Little close to the edge, ain't you Dave???  []
 I think the bottle dump would have been a bit lower than where you are...[8|]

 Wayne


----------



## amblypygi (Feb 27, 2006)

Here is a pic of my wife Betsy and I endeavoring to supply the bottle collectors of the future with something to do []


----------



## capsoda (May 21, 2006)

Any of you folks new to the forum want to throw up a mug shot. We don't have a secret hand shake so this is the only way we will know who you are.


----------



## bttlmark (Sep 5, 2006)

Bringing this forward for the new members,,Hope Wayne is doing OK


----------



## zanes_antiques (Sep 5, 2006)

the only question to be asked is; what does the jug say? priorities you know?


----------



## southern Maine diver (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey Bttlmark...

 Thanks for your thoughts about me being OK...

 I am getting back into the swing of things.  Sorry that I haven't been around much...  No excuses (except for the usual...)  been swamped at work... the computer has has a virus (the new computer!!!) so much for letting the "teenagers on line!!![]  Been  on vacation for a short time and hooked up with Warren and his lovely wife for several visits in sunny southern Florida...[]  Water temp was 90 degrees, so I'm thinking about relocating [:-]

 I have finally had some time now to do some "recreational" diving and I'm working a good site, but whole bottles have been hard to come by... most of what I have found have been broken, chipped, damaged...[X(]  I know there are some keepers in this massive pile, so... I keep looking... I'll find them [>:] You watch...

 Hope to get back in the swing of things on the forum and bring some "balance back to the force..."

 I have to get a new photo program downloaded into the computer, so it may take a little while longer to show you some pics...[&o]

 Anyway, have a great day and I'll be checking in with the forum on a more regular basis...

 Wayne

 It never rains underwater


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's one of my wife and I at the base of a waterfall in Colorado.  King of the goofy look in pics.[]


----------



## bearswede (Sep 10, 2006)

> Sorry that I haven't been around much...  No excuses


 
  So what is all that typing about following this statement, huh!!???

  You dog, you... Welcome back, bud!!!


  Ron


----------



## capsoda (Sep 10, 2006)

See Ron........I told you he was still alive.[sm=lol.gif]

 Hey Wayne, Welcome back Buddy. You jinxed me man. Your slowing down and I been working like a dog.[] Say Hi to Pam for me. 

 Hey Josh, I hope you didn't get that water on ya. I was there before ya and up top and........Well.........you know. The water probably hasn't recovered yet.


----------



## bttlmark (Sep 12, 2006)

Here it is after cleaning Zane....Good to see ya' back Wayne,,,go get the goodies!!!


----------



## bttlmark (Sep 12, 2006)

Lets try that again


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 12, 2006)

Warren, I wasn't going to say anything about that originally being a privy, because I hit that water main halfway through digging it and didn't want to get in trouble with the city, but since you brought it up........[]


----------



## capsoda (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey Mark, The wife says you guys got nice jugs and the crock thingys are bad either.

 She is always crackin on somebody, better you than me.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] 

 Buy the way, Hows about some of you newbees podtin a pick of your mug here on the Antique Bottles Forum most wanted thread.[8|]


----------



## alabasterbottle (Sep 16, 2006)

The Jacksonville Hanne Bros.(Ireg,) is one of a kind....
 I grew up in New Smyrna Beach FL.. I live now in Alabaster Alabama, every time I go down and visit my folks I'm looking for a place to dig... very old area..(Ponce de Leon)
 Keeping the thread alive w/ a picture of me on the left..and one of my friends.
 In high school 25+ years ago we would walk the creeks and look for porcelain mason tops, we collected them like money., I've only got 5 tops now, but I want to go back to the places we hunted and look for bottles now.


 Tom


----------



## alabasterbottle (Sep 16, 2006)

Another family photo by the Indian River(Intercoastal waterway)... down in NSB,FL..
 P.S. don't let the my buddy's long hair fool you, he's a hard core conservative, served in the Coast Guard, and lets my sons know if any body comes into his house he can get about 150+ off before reloading... Mac 10's etc.. my son's love to shoot too,


----------



## capsoda (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey Tom, Good to hear from ya man. Good looking family too. The wife and I were down in Fort Meyers a couple of weeks ago. Other shore and didn't get to look for battles but met up with Southern Maine Diver, Wayne, and his family and had a blast.


----------



## alabasterbottle (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks Warren..., I look at your posted daily for your vast bottle knowledge.......

 My dad was born in Fort Meyers in 35'.... 

 I'm still looking at an old well by work, It's looks to be about 10' before the water level  , 

 I'm flying to Az in the AM,  I'm hoping an Air Marshal will be on board.

 Tom


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey mark, I got bored so I did this. It looks a litter bigger clean


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Sep 18, 2006)

You all know I collect inks...... Well I found this 9"X12" framed picture on eBay the other day and won it for a unbelievable .99 cents!!! Great pix huh??? Wait till you see the next pix of me when I was the baby Taz! hahaha


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Sep 18, 2006)

Well here is the real baby Taz lmao!!! Move over Alfred E Newman !!!!!!![sm=lol.gif] Taz


----------



## capsoda (Sep 18, 2006)

Geez Jim, How the hell old are you??? HA!HA!HA!    Cindy loves this one.[]


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 20, 2006)

That's too funny.  I was getting ready to make an Alfred comment about the kid in the ad, then Taz's mug shows up.  Do you get royalties for them using your likeness?[]  Here's a pic of last weekends finds.  I caught 6 or 7 of these things, this was the thinnest.  And yes, fishing in your PJ's is legal in Morgan county, as long as they're some sort of plaid.[]


----------



## alan23t5 (Sep 20, 2006)

This is me every1, im  gonna be 26 this friday cant wait lol my b day wish will be to find a great jackpot lol. you never know. i found this top of a hutchinson at grand rapids ohio, cant dig there its a park i guess well goodluck every1 on finding the jackpots.if any1 know where i can dig close or in ohio, i would like to come just one time, i am getting my car fixed here very soon i hope.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 3, 2006)

Jess thought I'd bump this thread up for some of the new folks to put up their favorite mug shot.

 One angle will be fine.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey warren, what's up? I think this got voted for the thread of the year, didn't it? Is Roger still looking for one? I vote out the thing the other day. It wasn't the forums greatest hours though it broke up the day I'd say. Well here's me as myself.


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 3, 2006)

Here I am and our new addition Road Dog Jr. He was born on the 25th. I had a couple hours of sleep here.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey Eric, Yeah this is a great thread and yesterdays thing was pretty.....ahhhh.....well......ummm.....weird.[&:]

 Hey RD, How come RD Jr is smiling and pop is not. He didn't just have a moment did he. I know when mine were little like that they were always having moments.

 And I never got any sleep.


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 4, 2006)

Big moments and some little ones.[] The first week was tuff . Starting to get a sleeping schedule going now. This is our first after 20 years of marriage. Who would of ever thunk it?


----------



## alabasterbottle (Nov 4, 2006)

Road Dog,  What you have in your arm's is better than any dig.....


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 4, 2006)

hi road dog,  congratulation on rd jr.  he is adorable, and looks very content. you must be doing a good job.  hope you get some sleep soon,   rhona


----------



## capsoda (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey RD, They know what causes that now.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] They are a blessing. You really have to pay for that blessing but it is all worth it.

 Congrats to you and the wife.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 5, 2006)

ok here i am here is the face for the bottle nut  now someone tell me how to put it on my profile ill probably get sued for visual damage for putting it on here but here goes anyway


----------



## capsoda (Nov 5, 2006)

And thousands of people SCREAM in terror and run for their lives.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


 Hey Spencer, Good to meet ya. I'm way back near the beginning.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey RD, cool little human ya got there, congratulations. He may need these in a few days.
 http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Mini-Gardening-Tools-3-Small-w-Holder-NIP_W0QQitemZ320034248111QQihZ011QQcategoryZ29516QQss
 PageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320034248111


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 5, 2006)

i saw you cap too bad about all those people screaming in terror its a real shame lol


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 5, 2006)

I might as well put my mug up here too. I'm not shy.


----------



## richf (Nov 10, 2006)

This is a great thread! Guess I'll add myself. Please ingnore the pink t-shirt ... I was covering a story at a local hospital and they gave it to me ... makes a good digging shirt!
 Rich


----------



## bikegoon (Dec 29, 2006)

Alright guess I will post as well.

 This pic is two years old, when I did armed patrol for the banks.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 29, 2006)

Now I understand how ya come up witht the name Bikegoon.....Just kiddin'


----------



## bikegoon (Dec 29, 2006)

Hehe, I think my next tat will be bottle related!....really! lol!


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 29, 2006)

Well heres another one of me...11set stairway with a fs royale[]


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 29, 2006)

Heres a different view.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 29, 2006)

Didn't someone I know break some fingers doing stuff like that? Go dig some bottles. It is probably safer.[]


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 30, 2006)

It wasnt that bad once they sewed the rip up so that the bone wasnt sticking out anymore....[]. Digging bottles is definately safer but hey what can i do about it.


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 16, 2007)

OK, here's mine taken at the Saratoga Show about 10 years ago. I'm the only girl and my hubby Bob is next to me. He's wearing that look because I just spent our mortgage money on bottles. You all may recognize some of the other characters in that photo too.
 I'll post a more recent one as soon as Bob figures out how to use my camera.


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 16, 2007)

Good grief! Sorry it came out so big. Kinda scary at that size....


----------



## capsoda (Jan 16, 2007)

If it was any smaller we couldn't see who is in it. Nice to meet ya Jane.[]


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 16, 2007)

Right back at ya' Warren. Must be my computer, we look like giants! I'm happy to be here and having a ball looking at everyone's photos.


----------



## tombstone (Feb 20, 2007)

Me, back in the day (early 80's)


----------



## tombstone (Feb 20, 2007)

These two four foot rattlers put an early end to a hunt for insulators along an old telegraph line (early 1980's)


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Feb 21, 2007)

This is a neat thread that I totally overlooked. Here is a pic of my daughter 2 yrs ago. Future President or vetrinarian lol[]


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Feb 21, 2007)

And one of me digging.....


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Feb 21, 2007)

Pic of us cleaned up.


----------



## richf (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm glad to see that this thread came back to life!
 Rich


----------



## jane8851 (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice to put a face to the names. Crewela, your little girl is adorable, I see a future digger!

 And tombstone, YIKES! Those snakes are S C A R Y!!!!

 Jane


----------



## #1twin (Feb 23, 2007)

Okay folks ya'll ask for it. It would be much better with my baby girl in it[] Thanks, Marvin


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 1, 2007)

I figured those southern boys needed a fresh pic,here I am OLDER but no WISER...



 I am really pretty cheerful.


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Apr 1, 2007)

Heres a pic of me.

  Hiking in the snow.


----------



## towhead (Apr 5, 2007)

Picture is toooooooo big!


----------



## bttlmark (Apr 5, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: Tony14
> 
> It wasnt that bad once they sewed the rip up so that the bone wasnt sticking out anymore....[]. Digging bottles is definately safer but hey what can i do about it.


 "Just Go For It"


----------



## towhead (Apr 5, 2007)

-


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Apr 7, 2007)

karenann & gordon myers
 happy easter to every one 
 we love the foroms


----------



## richf (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't celebrate Easter, but ... happy Easter to you! Keep up those great digs in Watertown! And, keep the "find" pics coming.
 Rich


----------



## digdug (Apr 10, 2007)

Don't have any photos of me digging.....but here I am with family at Tombstone, Arizona, where I did get to dig! My Uncle bought a house and I poked around the back yard while we were there.  I did find some bottles in the house, but didn't dig up anything.  The bottles are still in Arizona. My sister is supposed to ship them out to me. I'll post pictures of what I found.
 Anyway here I am...tall guy in the back.


----------



## annie44 (Apr 12, 2007)

Since I'll be meeting some of you at Saratoga soon, I thought I better give in and add my mug to this thread.
 Me at the airport in Paris, and very jetlagged!!


----------



## bearswede (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks, Cindy...

  I'll be lookin' for ya...


  Ron


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 12, 2007)

Pretty well preserved for being jet-lagged... Did you find any bottles?  Did you dig?  Did you do anything other then tast the French wine???[8D]

 Looks like you are kind of laid back...

 Wayne[&:]


----------



## annie44 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey Wayne,
 I was actually en route to Italy on that trip - didn't find any bottles there, because I never stopped eating!!   
 Now when I go to Galapagos next year, I will be looking for bottles in the water.  I don't know how I'll find them because I will probably just be snorkeling, having never dove, and not being a great swimmer!  But if there are any washing up on the shore, they're mine!!  Are you one of the forum members I will be meeting in Saratoga?  I've already talked Ron into dinner on Friday.
 Cindy


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 12, 2007)

Cindy...

 Sorry, I will not be in attendance at the Saratoga show.  I do would like to participate sometime in the future, but this year is out. I would really like to get up into the "Saratoga" area to dive for those beautiful mineral water bottles.

 Wayne


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Cindy,maybe you'll find one that Mr.Darwin discarded.


----------



## annie44 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Dave,
 That would sure be nice!  I'm pretty sure there is no digging allowed on the islands!!  That would result in a quick trip to an Ecuadorian jail, a place I hope not to visit!
 Cindy


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Cindy, I gotta know..... What kinda jams you got goin with the ipod?[]


----------



## annie44 (Apr 13, 2007)

Don't know what I had on that day, Kelley, but today I was listening to a little Geek in the Pink (Jason Mraz), some India Arie, the new Neil Young remix.....
 I am eclectic with my music!


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Cindy, I'm more electric than eclectic!  [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]  Just jokin, I too enjoy the best of all realms of music. Gimmy some 70's Skynard or 38 special, or Dean Martin.  Yeah I said it, I love Dean Martin! Ok, Ok, Ok,  It don't get any better than Jim Reeves. But I got to tell you, I am not familiar with Jason Mraz, or India Arie?   Kelley 

 PS. I do know Neil Young.  He got into it with those Skynard boys![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 13, 2007)

A thousand pardons for barging into this thread, but my curiosity has gotten the best of me,...I gotta know all about this new Neil Young...                                 Thanks,...Joe





> ORIGINAL: annie44
> 
> Don't know what I had on that day, Kelley, but today I was listening to a little Geek in the Pink (Jason Mraz), some India Arie, the new Neil Young remix.....
> I am eclectic with my music!


----------



## epgorge (Apr 13, 2007)

> I am not familiar with Jason Mraz, or India Arie


 
 Kelly, 
 Sounds like we need to get you out more... 
 You'de love my radio show... kickass electric. Lots of blues like Jimmy Thackery and the Drivers, use to be with the night hawks. His warm up band was Double Trouble. 

 What I always loved about Texas is the amount of amazing musicians from there. From all relms and genre .. From Charlie Musselwhite, to Stevie Ray Vaughn. The list goes on and on...
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Apr 13, 2007)

I didn't want to scare you but I do want you to be able to recogize me. Wayne is still trying to get over the shock of meeting me. 

 I am a bit deshevelled as I haven't cut my hair (have trimmed the beard though) since it started growing back in. Never know when I may lose it again. Time for an oil change in my digging hat though, I see.

 I took this myself as I am usually the one taking everyones picture so there are few present shots of me. 

 See you at the show. What Saratoga are you bringing home with you? Is this your first Saratoga Show?

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Apr 13, 2007)

> karenann & gordon myers
> happy easter to every one
> we love the foroms


 
 Hey you guys going to the Saratoga show?
 Joel


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 13, 2007)

*Since every one is sending in MUG shots heres mine...     I am digging with my feet[8D]*


----------



## epgorge (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Digdug, nice looking family. I love Tombstone. I haven't been there in 30+ years but it was a wild town even in the 1970's. Tucson was my next favorite town.

 My wife's famiy is from Cornelius and we are planning a February trip down there. 

 Nice to meet you.

 Joel


----------



## annie44 (Apr 13, 2007)

Joe,
 It's Live at Massey Hall, from the 70's, but has been digitally remastered.  The sound is crystal clear.
 Cindy


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you very much Cindy...I'll be sure to check it out...
 P.S. really love your bottles, and beautiful photos...                    Joe


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Apr 14, 2007)

Unfortunatley we will be unable to attend the Saratoga show. All i can say is take lots of pictures and share your experince's.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 13, 2007)

Lets see some new mugs!!!! Some of you newbees put up a shot of yourself.


----------



## epgorge (Jun 13, 2007)

Here is a picture of me... Cappy![]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 13, 2007)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 10, 2007)

Bringin this one back for the newer members!! Hey cap i got a new pic from yesterday!![] Got this on film. I landed it probably 7 or 8 times and there was only one close call[8D]. Lost my balence about halfway down the rail and was gonna fall back onto the stairs so i jumped for it. Gapped the last 5 stairs and made it to the ground somehow without fallin. Anyways there are 12 stairs and the rail was 15-20 feet. Later.


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 10, 2007)

I even made a frame by frame for you guys[][]This is what happens when i get bored[8D]. FS royale to fakie to zerospin over the 6 set.


----------



## epgorge (Sep 10, 2007)

Tony,

 Awesome manuevering!!!! Good job. I saw the video last time and was in awe of your abilities. Good for you. The only way it could be better is if you had on head protective gear. I have seen far too many head injuries and don't want you to have to find out what I mean. I also don't want to come across as a parent even though that is what I am. 

 Keep up the acrobatics. You are talented fellow. The fact your hobby is glass makes you top notch in my book.

 Joel


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 10, 2007)

well here is me and my girl, (not digging but still outside somewhere!)


----------



## tfredrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a shot of me at the Milwaukee bottle show in December of 2005. I am holding my first ever civil war clay! It was found as all of my bottles are, scuba diving old river towns and lakes.To many at the show, it was a first of it's kind. I was very proud to have traded it for 3 of the rarest bottles from my hometown. 
 Tom


----------



## ktbi (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not sure if I'm addicted more to music or bottles, but I like the music thread.  Joel - we like a lot of the same.  I've been collecting Jazz and Blues for 30 years.  I can convert old LP's into CD's if anyone is interested - and all it will cost is postage.  I'll cover the 12 cents for a blank CD.  Finding time is the only drawback so I can't do many.  I'd love to make it to a show back East, and probably will someday.  Meantime - does anybody go to the shows in Reno and/or Central California?

 I'll throw my pic into the ring as well..I'm the one in the middle!!!!!


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 10, 2007)

> The only way it could be better is if you had on head protective gear. I have seen far too many head injuries and don't want you to have to find out what I mean.


 I know about head injuries. I lost three teeth in an accident (not skating[]) while riding my bike to a spot to fish. Oh yea Thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 12, 2007)

*gasp* i finally have a pic of me not skating! Lets see some mugshots!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok...Ok...

 Here is an updated photo of me and my sweetheart...[] Took it in October before going out to a wedding.

 Pam says I clean up pretty nice...[&:]

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's one of the "Happy grampa"  feeding his hungry grandson, Thomas.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Wayne, I see the baby but I don't see anything that resimbles a *HAPPY*  grampa.  [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Must be one of those 2AM feedings huh.  [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 18, 2007)

ha


----------



## rlo (Dec 18, 2007)

hmmm always wondered where old dead heads went.  me- - i hit the rainbow trail back in the early 70's  a hunert yrs or more ago.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 18, 2007)

.


----------



## deepbluedigger (Dec 18, 2007)

Joining this thread late, and unlikely to be on the US side of the Atlantic in the next year or three, but here's a shot of me in a shallow hole on a very wet site a couple of years ago, holding a hard won 1860s water filter:


----------



## deepbluedigger (Dec 18, 2007)

... and a more recent picture. A few weeks ago at work. Not many bottles in the water there, though.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 22, 2007)

New addition to our clan... future diver... digger...?
 This is my new grandson, Thomas Scott...

 Definitely a Patriots fan though[]  Come to think of it, The Pats have been undefeated since he was born!
 Think they'll run the table???   Could be[]

 Wayne


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 26, 2007)

heres meee! notice the dog bite on my nose[8D]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Dec 26, 2007)

meeeoooowww!!! damn lobey, how did THAT come from...well... you?

 hope she's old enough for me![]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Dec 27, 2007)

sorry lobes, just dont mix me in with that....er...whatever that stuff is?

 but on a more serious note, she's quite the looker


----------



## bottlenutboy (Dec 27, 2007)

im just going to take a guess, she's between 15 and 16

 how close am i? i can imagine you must be beating them off with a stick...


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 27, 2007)

down boy! DOWN!

 and no, we dont make homemade pasta...this isnt old country. 

 LOL


----------



## bottlenutboy (Dec 27, 2007)

ah, come on, im not chasing tail....well...not from mass. anyway im too far away

 besides im happily taken for now

 and no, i dont know how to make pasta, not homemade anyway, i can make it out of a can![]


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 27, 2007)

how does pasta come out of a can???? I thought that was sauce??? [&:]


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 27, 2007)

i heard too much _oregano_ kills brains cells, and if a woman uses too much _oregano_ during pregnancy, the child grows up to look like bottlediger.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey Lobey...

 No matter how you look at it, nice photos of yourself and your "Young-un" (as Obi-Wan would say)  also, it's nice to see that you're a "Red Sox fan!!!  Have a great New Year.

 Wayne[&:]


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Dec 27, 2007)

Heres a newer pic of me, ive not found any bottles yet while diving, but I have some "spots" ill be checking out once the water gets a little warmer[].






 [align=center]  [/align]


----------



## madman (Dec 27, 2007)

hey aric very nice ! bet youll find some goodies mike


----------



## madman (Dec 27, 2007)

heres me madman or mike, gettin some jumbos in bristol mike


----------



## bottlenutboy (Dec 28, 2007)

i know what "_oregano_" your talking about but i try to stay away from "_oregano_"

 maybe it didnt come from a can... im not really sure.... spaghetti o's come from a can! thats pasta! so does beef-a-roni ![]


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 28, 2007)

EVERYTHINGS SO COMPLICATED HERE! SPAGHETTI COMES FROM A BOX, SPEGHATTI SAUSE COMES FROM A CAN OR JAR. UNLESS UR LIKE LOBEE AND U MAKE IT OUT OF YELLOW STUFF. R WE ALL STRAITEND OUT?![8D]!!! THIS IS WHY I DONT LIKE SPGHETTY SAUSE. I LIKE BALL OR MASON JARS THOUGH[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 28, 2007)

This is me scratching around the homestead of long departed 'Chief Rolling Thunder'...local medicine show Kiowa indian...A.k.a Louis Belmont Newell....He had his own bottles, I found a panel from a "Kiowa worm destroyer"...it was purple(d)...               Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 28, 2007)

oops...sorry for the giant pic...first try at downloading pics here...[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Dec 29, 2007)

i dont eat spaghetti o's much and thats why, your mush/pasta stuff looks much better (seriously) []

 and lobeykitten's mother must be good lookin', cause im not thinkin she took after you too much....[]

 sorry bout that.... lack of sleep talkin' been up since YESTERDAY morning, a little earlier than it is now as a matter of fact....[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 31, 2007)

> is that pic taken from the House of a 1000 Corpses?





> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> 
> > ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> ...


 _HEY LOBE<>>>>I SEE WHAT YOU MEAN....Hmmm, Capt. Spauldings Fried Chicken & Gasoline!_ P.S You remind me seriously of one of my old digging pals from Lockport NY....we had some great digs including the Oak Orchard Mineral Spa site....                                                             Joe


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 31, 2007)

*RE: Who is this guy??? (Hey Lobe(Y)cat*

Lobey will you make us some spaghetti and put a picture of it on here?  I'm hungry. lol  Seriously, it sounds good!  Want to give away your secret recipe??
 Laur


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 31, 2007)

*RE: Who is this guy??? (Hey Lobe(Y)cat*

Thanks for the pasta recipe!  I wouldn't ask you how you make your sauce unless you really wanted to tell me 
 [] Nothing like a man cooking AND digging bottles.  Ciao Bello!
 Laur


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 1, 2008)

*RE: Who is this guy??? (Hey Lobe(Y)cat*

Your secret recipe is safe with me lol.  Thanks.  Now where's the garlic bread recipe?  Just kidding.  Sounds delicious, can't wait to make it.  I think adding a little white wine to the sauce instead of red is better, although some people like to use red.  One time I tried a meatball recipe that called for lemon zest.  Not good!  I'm with ya on Rachel (evoo).
 Laur


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 1, 2008)

*RE: Who is this guy??? (Hey Lobe(Y)cat*

LOBEY, I ASKED MY MOM ABOUT THE HOMEMADE SPEGHETTI. SHE SAID SHE TRIED IT ONCE AND THEY HAD TO HANG IT OVER A CHAIR TO LET IT DRY. U SEEM LIKE A GOOD COOK, I JUST HAVE RAMEN NOODLES EVERYDAY[][]


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahh, the 80's.  Remember all the good movies?  About Last Night, Pretty in Pink...  Okay now I can see lol.  At least I wasn't born in the 80's lol.  Were you digging bottles then?
 Laur


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope this works.  Thanks Pa Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem Luar [8D] Wow you dug that pit all by your self? you go girl!! []


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 2, 2008)

Luar? lol.  I can do a lot of things, but digging a privy by myself, not yet. lol.  I'll let you help sometime [].  
 Laur


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 2, 2008)

(Laur) excuseeeee meeee 
    My pit or your pit?  [8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 3, 2008)

Just filling you in on what you missed []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey lobe I was talking pits here, lol not motel 8  This is a  family digging forum Gezzzzzzzzz [][] diggers unite.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 3, 2008)

The filling you in on what you missed was in reference to the '80's thing guys!
 Laur


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, the light on the head gets 'em every time lol.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 3, 2008)

[8D] blind???? not eye!  []  I see said the blind carpenter as he picked up his hammer and saw.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll sidle in and quietly second that motion Lobe.....Very becoming,...geez, I miss a day around here and there's a whole new page....of course now I see why, what, with Miss Ginger and all...

                                                                           Adios...Joe


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 3, 2008)

Trust me lobe I ain't blind, I am known to have 3 eyes [:-]


----------



## madman (Jan 3, 2008)

het lauren, great pix happy hunting mike


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 3, 2008)

you old dogs ought to change the name of this thread to "who is this gal?"  privy digging hotties... what next?  I doubt you'll get a chance to dig a privy alone ginger...


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 3, 2008)

sounds like some one saw Jerry in the 80's...


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm just one of the guys lol. []   You wouldn't have thought it so cute when I fell in one time lol. I have a few bottle poems too.  That's for next time, though.
 Laur


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 4, 2008)

2x4?  It wasn't deep yet when I had my little accident. lol.  That's what you get for going in headfirst. Okay, just heard the joke.  No need for any 2x4s. []


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 4, 2008)

You can put that one in the joke section lol


----------



## burntchef (Jan 11, 2008)

here is one of me getting ready for a local shore dive


----------



## digdug (Jan 18, 2008)

Here I am in Spring 2007.  I was working on a Habitat house. The lot next door had a ton of bottles. Mostly broken stuff, but did find some keepers-I spent my lunch time digging.


----------



## bigghouse (Feb 2, 2008)

whats a habitat house?? probably somethin i already no.


 anna


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello everyone...

 Been working on my dive boat this winter and she is coming right along. Hopefully, I'll be putting it back in the water here pretty soon.  It's almost like a new boat... with a cabin... roof... windows... engine bracket and new dive ladder... I just got the lettering done a couple of weeks ago....

 Can't wait till spring... this winter is really getting me down...[&o]

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 25, 2008)

Stearn view... lot's of new space and plenty of places to stack up bottles...[]


----------



## logueb (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, I guess that I've held off posting this ugly mug long enough. Hope it don't scare you too much.  Just got that look that makes babies cry, dogs bite, and little ol ladies cross the street.  Heres Buster!


----------



## deer4x4 (Feb 27, 2008)

okay i might as well put in also this is me and my wife brigitte weve been married 25 years as of may this year she is german and can not get her to get away from the ocean and beach this is on highway 1 outside of montery calif thanks i like this thread bob


----------



## towhead (May 12, 2008)

Lots of new people on here these days....


----------



## RedGinger (May 31, 2008)

Good recipe lobes lol


----------



## arthur (May 31, 2008)

Hey diving is fun been doing it since I was 13 now over 60.  Oh yeah I am in a wheel chair and when I'm in the water i,m free swim like a fish always did.  This wheel chair business has been around for a long time 1972  I spent 3 years in vietnam, pow for 4 months  that s how I lost the use of my legs.  Oh well  that was then and this is now  By the way I,m the guy in the wheel chair.  Living life the only way i know how 1 day at a time collecting bottles.


----------



## lego110 (Jun 1, 2008)

its nice to see who everyone is


----------



## miker31567 (Jun 1, 2008)

How bout these mugs ? hehehe...Hey everyone, I'm Mike and this is me and my 2 great nephews, they are Xzavier(5)on the left and Matthew(4)on the right. These 2 rugrats are by my side religiously when I go antiquing and bottle "picking" I say that cuz I havent had to dig not once yet. The bottles are just laying all around on the surface. The boys just LOVE the sight of all the old bottles where we go. They get all excited and Matthews constantly tellin me, "We should have brought more buckets uncle Mike!"

 Have a great day everyone !!!


----------



## ms. hooser jars (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi I'm ms.hooiser jar here, and yes I collect hoosier jars all the types. So scarce and colored jars excite me when I can find them & when money allowes me to buy them. With this gas and food crunch it's been extra hard but, we bottle people all seem to find are ways to squeeze in a jar or a bottle here and there and go on living. []

 I hope to have fun learning more about bottles I have picked up along my way digging, yard sales, auctions and being passed down to me. I also collect a lot of other things but after looking around here it seems like many of you do too so, maybe this will be a good fit for me as I'm currently back to a ms. with a lot of extra time on my hands and when I found this forum today I thought this could keep me busy and learning something new.

 Sorry, no pictures right now, I'll have to work on that as he got the camera......
 and I'm not very computer savey right now but ready to learn. I know how to turn it on and off. That's about it.

 I look forward to meeting you all in the forums.


----------



## lego110 (Jun 1, 2008)

welcome to the forum Ms.hooser. []


----------



## glass man (Jun 1, 2008)

WALKING STICK LOOKS LIKE YOU MAY HAVE GONE THROUGH THE 60s TOO![&:] RIGHT ON!


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 1, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: ms. hooser jars
> 
> Hi I'm ms.hooiser jar here, and yes I collect hoosier jars all the types. So scarce and colored jars excite me when I can find them & when money allowes me to buy them. With this gas and food crunch it's been extra hard but, we bottle people all seem to find are ways to squeeze in a jar or a bottle here and there and go on living. []
> 
> ...


 
     Welcome to forum. Do you collect the jars that went in Hoosier cabinets or fruit jars embossed THE HOOSIER JAR ? If it is the latter I have a friend who just found a jar and is looking for a lid. If the former, you will probably find some folks that come across them in their travels.I have a few packed up somewhere,if I come across them I will let you know.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to all the new folks. Glad you can join us now post some bottles!!!


----------



## glass man (Jun 3, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: epgorge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 CAN'T LEAVE OUT JANIS JOPLIN!


----------



## T D (Jun 4, 2008)

Me and MayMay during Thanksgiving, been with my family since I was 4, now looks after my elderly mother during the day.  She's the best cook in the South.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey guys!  Here's my wife and I!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jun 4, 2008)

Here's the Wilmingtonbottleboys!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 4, 2008)

Wish I was there right now, wherever that is!


----------



## glass man (Jun 4, 2008)

Ever encounter any big fish while diving!When I was a kid the urban legend was that divers were afraid to go diving behind the water of a really big dam because the cat fish were so large they had swallowed at least one or maybe more men.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 4, 2008)

*i wish i was there too RedGinger they look like happy people!*​* []*​*Yeah, that would be a nice place for a honeymoon......*​*for*​*you*​*two*​[8D]* [8D]*​*Don't forget the sunscreen.*​


----------



## Stardust (Jun 4, 2008)

The are all so adorable​and​refreshing to look at​those​wilmingtonbottleboys​and​wife.​They all look so Peaceful, Relaxed, and very Happy.​Looks good on you Guys! []​


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 4, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## GACDIG (Jun 4, 2008)

Here's a good old boy in the woods of South Carolina, gacdig.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 4, 2008)

Glen
 You look real nice out there in the middle of nature. I'd also like to be out there too. It's a rainey day at the over the rainbow.
 [] You out there alone? You've got a really nice smile.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 4, 2008)

[align=center]*Nice to see all *[/align][align=center]*these really nice*[/align][align=center]* Handsome Men *[/align][align=center]*and*[/align][align=center]* Beautiful woman*[/align][align=center]*on*[/align][align=center]* the forum posing*[/align][align=center]* naturally*[/align][align=center]* not setup.*[/align][align=center]*Keep posting everyone.*[/align][align=center]* LOOKING GOOD!*[/align][align=center]*Maybe there*[/align][align=center]*could be a fund*[/align][align=center]*raising calander*[/align][align=center]*with member *[/align][align=center]*Photos*[/align][align=center]*Important Dates*[/align][align=center]*Birthdays*[/align][align=center]*and of course *[/align][align=center]*bottle infomation*[/align][align=center][][/align][align=center]*AND*[/align][align=center]*MAYBE A CENTERFOLD CONTEST. LOL*[/align]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jun 5, 2008)

Stardust, thank you so much for your generous replies!  I hope all is well and kindness is few and far between these days!  Thanks again!

 Chris


----------



## Stardust (Jun 7, 2008)

Come on Boys make the video​ and​ add it along with your signature ​and ​Everyone will remember you guys.​Watch the money come rolling in!​Don't worry Be Happy!​[]​


----------



## bne74honda (Jun 12, 2008)

ok...here ya are....bne74honda ...this is 2 years old so I'm not yet sportin' a ponytail....










 and one of my other hobbies....


----------



## Stardust (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Brian,
 I just read three of your post and was wondering what you looked liked and then found this photo of you. Nice, very nice.....
 I share your love of shooting pics of flowers. The beauty of just one flower is beyound words to me. Nice to put a face to your username. I haven't mastered the world of uploading and my files a way too big with my new camera. I also like how you write.


----------



## miker31567 (Jun 14, 2008)

Stardust....You can resize ur pics. What ever program you use to open ur pics, see if it has an edit picture option n then go to resize and make the pic with less pixels.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks Pesky i'm working on it but on i bought a really nice camera that the loading instructions are even confusing.
 it will take me a little time meanwhile my subjects are flowers, nature children and animals. Oh, and i always end up being the family photographer at every event. when I go the to grab a bite to eat nothing is left for me. LOL! [] and being the photographer, the photographer never gets a photo of herself.

 Pesky, wonder what happened to you and those little nephews...
I'm adding my star and checking out of here. take care sweetheart.
stardust


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 1, 2008)

for star,   rhona


----------



## Stardust (Nov 1, 2008)

_Thank you Rhona,
 you're simply the BEST! WHAT MORE can I say about you..._
_I'm still waiting for you to pick me up one day with beautiful Laur._


----------



## Stardust (Nov 1, 2008)

I would really like to see the face of new members and especially the members who have take the time to make my days and nights a lot brighter and have encouraged me back here. You have given me love and support, when I have been really down.

 It would really be a treat for me to see your faces. I'll see if someone will help me get one out of me. Thank you again, so get out those cameras and say, "Cheese." Hopefully your more savy than I and can upload to here and post your photo. []

 I look forward to putting a face with your lovley words of encouragement.

Blessings and Love,
Star


----------



## bne74honda (Nov 2, 2008)

Star,

 Very nice to hear from you again! I don't know everything you've been going through, mostly because life has been happening to myself as well. I just hope that you're keeping well and smiling despite a few clouds!  I'd like to just lay down a few lines of prose from others (and maybe a couple of mine) that have been somewhat inspirational for me.

   Life isn't about waiting for the storm to pass...its about learning to dance in the rain - Unknown

   The love of learning, the sequestered nooks, and all the sweet serenity of books - Longfellow
   There is no grief like the grief that does not speak - Longfellow

   If you aren't in over your head, how do you know how tall you are? - T.S Eliot
   The soul is so far from being a monad that we have not only to interpret other souls to our self but also to interpret our self to our self - T.S Eliot

   Love is blind; friendship closes its eyes - Nietzsche

   Life can only be understood backwards; but it must be lived forwards - Kierkegaard 

   Sometimes I would almost rather have people take away years of my life than take away a moment - Pearl Bailey
   There's a period of life when we swallow knowledge of ourselves and it becomes either good or sour inside - Pearl Bailey

   Never keep a favour - Brian Edwards (bne74honda)
   If you stand with one foot in the past and one foot in the future, you're sure to piss on the present - Brian Edwards (bne74honda)


 Ok, ok...so I laid down more than just a _few _lines; ) ...keep yourself in the sun, stay comfortable and watch the tiny wonders of every single moment....they're always there, Star.

 Brian


----------



## Stardust (Nov 2, 2008)

Brian,

 Good to hear from you again. I hope all is well with you. I wasn't sure what to make of what you you said, so I hope you are well. If you are needing prayers please let me know as the Big Guy and I have a direct line lately and I try to update my prayer list as needed. I loved everything you wrote to me today. Everything was every uplifting. I will need to copy and start a support board at home to help me each and every day as some days just getting out of bed is difficult. I have recently let go completely and let go and let God........ he has blessed me with good doctors, good friends, and good support here. You have a really nice smile and a attitude. God Bless and thanks for you support.Drop me a line any time. Any new flower photos? So you host them online? I still love to take photos and need a bigger hard drive. Now I take them of grand kids. Got two cutties.
[align=center] Faith, kindness, love, family, and friends is all that really matters............[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Blessings and Love,[/align][align=center]star[/align][align=center] [/align]


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 3, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Stardust
> 
> let go and let God........ [align=center] [/align]


 
 That's a good thought, Star.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Stardust (Nov 3, 2008)

Laur
 did you post any wedding pics of you and your family?
 I'll bet you were a beautiful bride.....
 would love to see.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Star.  they're under digging and finding.  i thought that was an appropriate category []  It was a small wedding with friends.  I hear you with all the medical stuff.  I am ready to pull my hair out with my insurance, etc.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's one for you.  It's one of my favs.


----------



## Stardust (Nov 3, 2008)

You are sooooooooooo BEAUTIFUL and they way you are looking at him.
 It must have been a wonderful wedding.
 As my 4 year old granddaughter would say,
 "You got a Real Deal!"
 May what you felt that day last forever and ever..........
 I wish you happiness, good health, and love always
 and more one thing, always talk to each other about everything.
 communication is the foundation to a good solid relationship.
 Everything else builds upon that...
 May you live happily ever after for the best is yet to come....
 Love,
 star


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks, Star.  You made my day!  It's been one of those mondays!!  It was a lovely wedding.  Penn Digger performed the ceremony.  He, his wife and family made it very special and beautiful.  Hope you are feeling better.  Do you get to dig at all?  I'm digging my heart out, but not finding much!


----------



## Stardust (Nov 3, 2008)

HI LAUR,
 IT'S BEEN A LONG DAY AND JUST GOT BACK HOME.... ANOTHER 24 HOUR BP CUFF AND THEN STOPPED TO PLAY WITH MY BABIES.... OH, I LOVE THEM SOOOOOO MUCH! 

 NO DIGGING FOR ME. WHEN I'M POSTURAL FOR TOO LONG  MY HEART GOES INTO TACHYCARDIA.  I'D LOVE TO DIG IF I COULD. I LOVE THE SMELL OF THE EARTH AND THE THRILL OF A FIND...

 THRIFT SHOPS AND FLEA MARKETS ARE ABOUT ALL I CAN DO FOR NOW, WITH RESTS IN BETWEEN...

 I'LL HAVE TO GO AND LOOK UP ALL YOUR WEDDING PIC WHEN I CRAWL IN BED LATER ON. PENN DIGGER IS A REALLY NICE GUY. LUCKY YOU TO HAVE SUCH A NICE FRIENDS.

 SORRY YOU WERE HAVING ONE OF THOSE MONDAYS. I HOPE EVERYTHING TURNED OUT OK AND THAT ALL IS WELL WITH YOU AND YOUR LOVED ONES.

 GLAD TO HEAR YOUR DIGGING AND FINDING BOTTLES LIKE CRAZY. LUCKY YOU, I HOPE YOU FIND ONE WORTH TONS OF MONEY......


----------



## Stardust (Nov 6, 2008)

[align=center]who is this guy [8|] ?[/align]


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 6, 2008)

"These Guys" are out cats.  They like to sit on my lap sometimes while I'm on here.  I think that counts them as forum members.  The one on the left is Oliver.  He is a "special kitty".  He does just fine despite being older and being a little "slow".  The other one is Bobby Christina.  I gave her that middle name after Bobbi Brown and Whitney houston's daughter.  []


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 6, 2008)

ive got two of me from my last concert two weeks ago. Ive got the fender J-bass in the center


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 6, 2008)

me and the singer. Still enjoy this thread, lets keep her going!


----------



## Stardust (Nov 6, 2008)

I like these as this is a day in bed...... looking for things to keep me busy nice shot of your cats. i love cats... i have a pooch.

 Tony 14  you're a jack of all trades.... Good for you...... looking G[][]D! ......
 when's the album coming out? []


----------



## Delta Digger (Nov 8, 2008)

Heres one of me and my kids


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 8, 2008)

Delta Digger..

 You must be new to this - I don't see any bottles in that picture.[]

 Kate


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 19, 2008)

.


----------



## Stardust (Nov 19, 2008)

LAUR,
 WHERE DID THAT GREAT PIC GO?
 I WAS SO RUSHED WHEN I SAW IT EARLIER...
 I JUST WANTED TO SAY IT WAS A GREAT PIC
 AND HE LOOKS LIKE A KEEPER...
 I HOPE THINGS ARE WELL WITH YOU LAURA...
 SOMETIMES I SEE YOU UP HERE SO LATE OR EARLY
 IN THE MORNING....YOU HAVE BEEN ON MY MIND A LOT...
 I WISH YOU AND YOU FAMILY WELL AND HOPE YOU ENJOY THE
 HOLIDAY SEASON...
 I CAME BACK HERE TO LOOK UP THE REST OF YOUR WEDDING PICS...
 I OFTEN CAN'T SLEEP MYSELF...
 WOULD BE NICE IF THERE WAS AN INSTANT CHAT FUNCTION.
 TAKE CARE ENJOY YOUR SNOW....I HOPE I NEVER GET ANY, ONLY CHRISTMAS
 FOR THE KIDS. [] [][] []


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Nov 21, 2008)

Me at Panama City (off season)


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 25, 2008)

I won the illustrious Cheese Hat Save the Sale Award recently! (Awarded by our midwest sales team - guess where he's from[8|])...


----------



## glass man (Nov 25, 2008)

WELL ALL RIGHT KATE!! DIG YOUR NEW HAT![8D] WATCH OUT FOR THEM MICES! JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (Nov 25, 2008)

Matt,
 It's nice to finally see who you are...[]
 The nice looking, kind, man behind the very, funny stories you have taken the time to post for me...
 Boy, would I like to be on a beach right now....
 In fact I'm playing the sea sound in the background for relaxation right now so you're picture seemed real for a second...
 Thanks for all the funny posts.... wish I got to see your other half before I checked out of here. take care sweet man...
 star*


----------



## Stardust (Nov 25, 2008)

Kate,
 Nice to see you Kate, the woman who bounces around this fourm at the speed of light.
 Where are your bottles? I thought they would be in the background and I thought you would be doodling. Love the cheesy hat...... you're a funny one. I love your energy...
 I can see that those cute little girls look like their pretty mom.... thank you also for all the support you have given me in my post the Steve started...Bless Him

 It has really lifted my spirtits......Decenber has to be a better month..... As it's the Season to be Jolly........FA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA.........[]

 hey, thanks for all the good laughs.
 what happened to you?
 you kinda dissapeared hope all is well.
 you were a lot of fun kate. just wanted to say goodbye.
 have a good life. [] with lots of laughs.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 25, 2008)

There are a few bottles on my desk - not to worry! And to the right of the arm I am holding the phone with - that's a psychodoodle. Just can't see, because my boss took this picture with his camera phone. 
 This is my little cubicle where I spend most of my days solving major problems in the travel world (and minor ones too).

 Kate


----------



## Stardust (Nov 25, 2008)

kit kat,
Oh now I see, and everyone wants to get home right.....
 This is real work.............
 for someone else............
 I hope you have a Wonderful Thanksgiving Kate. I don't understand
 the world of cell phone and pics, but I was wondering what that haze
 was......
 Good to see you anyway...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 29, 2008)

Where is your pic Star?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 29, 2008)

Star.. why donâ€™t you just start with that Easter Seal picture you say you have in your email. Sounds like it might be small enough that you wouldnâ€™t have to re-size it. Someone here can walk you through uploading a picture if you need helpâ€¦.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 30, 2008)

Me and my best pal at the aquarium this year .


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 30, 2008)

OOPS


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats better I hope


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone remember the song I cut my hair today . Well it gone for now. I asked my son what I could do that would inspire him to do well in school  .Cut your hair and look like me dad  so . I traded  it for a good school year and grade and he's holen up his end so off it came .


----------



## Stardust (Nov 30, 2008)

DOLLARBILL, LOVE THE PICS. THE BEFORE AND AFTER PICS. YOU LOOK GREAT! WHAT AN ADORABLE LITTLE BOY! I THINK HE MADE A GOOD CHIOCE FOR YOU.... THAT CUT LOOKS GOOD ON YOU! [] thanks for my stardust bottle you made me. i love it and it holds a special place in my heart. i'll always remember you...
 your a very kind man my friend.
 stardust


----------



## Stardust (Nov 30, 2008)

Be more concerned
 with what GOD 
     thinks of you
        than what people think of you.


----------



## glass man (Nov 30, 2008)

BILL ,WHAT A COOL THING TO DO IN CUTTING YOUR HAIR TO HELP SOMEBODY! MUST HAVE BEEN HARD THOUGH,CAUSE I AM SURE IT TOOK AWHILE TO GROW. I HAVE TRIMED MINE MYSELF SINCE 85,NOT NEARLY AS LONG AS YOURS WAS,GOOD TO SEE YOU.HOPE TO GET SOME PICTURES OF ME AND MY LITTLE BUDDY ON HERE SOON. STAR YOU LOOK JUST AS SWEET AND PRETTY AS I THOUGHT YOU WOULD!BLESS YOUR PRETTY HEART! GOD BLESS YALL! JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (Nov 30, 2008)

That is *Really a Nice Kind ACT*. many people do it for cancer patients and others who lose their hair due to other diseases that cause hair loss.

 Wish I had know about that when I made the big cut after a life time of long hair....
 Maybe you should post the link so more people know about it...
 I found out on Oprah years ago...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 30, 2008)

I was scanning the floor for that cheese hat at the BECI High bottle show,didn't see it [8D]


----------



## jane8851 (Dec 8, 2008)

Never too young to teach 'em to dig for bottles. Me and my granddaughter Izzy last July.


----------



## jane8851 (Dec 10, 2008)

Didn't find any bottles but we had fun looking. Izzy lives in Colorado and I live in New York so I make the most of my time with her.


----------



## glass man (Dec 11, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE YALL ARE HAVING A GOOD TIME!


----------



## Stardust (Dec 11, 2008)

oh jane,
 how cute, []
 your a grandma! []

 you don't look anything like i thought  [8|]
 you would. isn't it wonderful being a grandma?
 your soooo lucky that you can be real active
 with the little one. they run really fast, don't
 they?

 enjoy every moment with the cutie.....
 stardust

 jamie,
 your words are the windows to your heart.
 FOR OUT OF ABUNDANDANCE
 OF THE HEART THE MOUTH SPEAKETH.
 MATTHEW 12:34

 i love you so much jamie lindsey....
 i'm only a phone call or click of the keyboard
 away...carry on th word of GOD.....
 I've got books to write, love to give and places to
 go where unconditional love and support is given.
 one bad apple can spoil the fun even if it's for one... 
 i don't have to live my life walking on eggshells it's toxic.
 take care sweetheart. i'll look diwn on you from time
 to time. your friend always,
 stardust


----------



## glass man (Dec 12, 2008)

STAR MY NIECE HAS SOME PICTURES OF ME AND MY GOOD BUDDY,HER SON,MY GRAND NEPHEW. IN FACT SHE HAS A GOOD MANY PICTURES OF MY BOTTLES ETC. SHE KNOWS HOW TO GET EM ON MY EMAIL AND THEN MADPADDLA[GOOD OLD BEN] MAKES EM SMALL ENOUGH AND GETS THEM HERE!! WHEW![8D] SHE CAN'T JUST PUT THEM ON OUR PUTER CAUSE WE HAVE WINDOW VISTA,WOW,IT IS MAKING MY HEAD HURT,SHE WILL GET THEM HERE WHEN HER MOTHER GETS HER PUTER UP AND RUNNING.THE PICTURES SHE WILL SHOW WERE BEFORE I GAINED BOUT 100LBS MORE .I AM BIG ON THESE PICTURES BUT I AM A BLOB NOW!! IF ANYBODY GETS DIABETES AND THE DOCTOR WANTS TO PUT YOU ON ACTOS,TALK TO THEM BOUT THE SIDE EFFECTS OF WEIGHT GAIN AND HEART CONGESTION.CAUSE ONCE YOU GET THE WEIGHT ON ,ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE TO GET IT OFF.I GAINED WT.EVEN WITH DIET AND EXERCISE! THAT HAPPENS WITH SOME.WISH MY DOC, HAD MENTIONED THAT YEARS AGO.NOW I HAVE TAKEN MYSELF OFF AND KEEP MY SUGERS DOWN WITH CINAMON! HAVE LOST 31LBS,BUT GOT BOUT 125LBS TO GET BACK WHERE I WAS WHEN I STARTED TAKING ACTOS. OH WELL![] THE SHOW MUST GO ON! THE RIDE IS PAID FOR ,RIDE IT TILL IT STOPS![8D]


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 15, 2008)

Me and the Mrs.


----------



## arthur (Dec 24, 2008)

_MERRY CHRISTMAS__&_​_A VERY HAPPY NEW _​_YEAR_​_TO ALL THE MEMBERS AND THEIR FAMILY_​


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2009)

Just updating my thread...

 I finally fixed up my work boat... put on a cabin, new engine, outboard bracket. [8D][8D] It is a nice, comfortable ride. Gets me where I want to go... 

  Hey Bram... I can put a heater in it too!![][]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2009)

Might as well update my photo as well... I'm getting older and the water is getting colder...[&:]
 I'm replacing body parts as they wear out, but I can still get around in the water. I guess that's why some of the younger commercial guys call me a "walrus"[]

 Wayne


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 2, 2009)

That's a great boat. Really nice. I know what you mean about the water getting colder as you get older. Just a few years back here's me diving in January. My gear free-flowed after about a minute underwater. I climbed aboard this chunk of ice floating downstream and my buddy took the picture. As you can see, I was diving with a wet suit. BRRRRRR. This year, I'm not going under until the weather is a bit warmer.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Bob...

 I feel your "pain" when it comes to wet suitin it...[&:]  But I must say, I prefer a wet suit to a dry suit. The latex neck seals kill me ...[X(][X(]

 Where you from?  That looks like fresh water..  a bit brownish in color... Great lakes area?

 Wayne


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 2, 2009)

Good guess! I am from Wisconsin. The river shown has very poor visibility. In the summer, five feet down is pitch black. However, in this January shot, you can see into the water a little. It is nice to see but you don't really have to if you're careful.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 2, 2009)

Yea - I feel your pain on the dry suit. You can drown yourself trying to get your head out. I have one but I rarely use it. I feel warmer in the water with the wet suit. Undressing is another thing, though.


----------



## adshepard (Jan 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: blobbottlebob
> 
> That's a great boat. Really nice. I know what you mean about the water getting colder as you get older. Just a few years back here's me diving in January. My gear free-flowed after about a minute underwater. I climbed aboard this chunk of ice floating downstream and my buddy took the picture. As you can see, I was diving with a wet suit. BRRRRRR. This year, I'm not going under until the weather is a bit warmer.


 
 My wet suit days are long behind me unless I'm in the tropics.  In New England I stick to the dry suit.  Now that I am at the half century mark the chill of the cold is too bothersome.  I remember my first dive  off Salem, Massachusetts in 50f water.  That day I wore a hood, gloves and a 3mm john.  I shivered at the end of a second 45 minute dive but all was okay, the charter operator thought I was an idiot.  Nowadays I wouldn't think of entering water like that with so little coverage because then I'd be an idiot [].

 Just got a new DUI FLX 50/50 in November that keeps me nice and toasty.

 Alan


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Alan...

 To each his own regarding suit preferences... most importantly, I didn't know that you were such a "young" pup having reached the half century mark...[][]  I reached that a while ago myself... some people think I'm crazy for jumping in these waters wearing a "wet suit" but, I prefer a wetsuit because I need the flexibility... the movement.  I work underwater, so I have a choice of several different suits to use. It all depends on the job... the water... the length of time I'm under.  All the suits have plus and minuses...  wet, dry, hot water... I use them all.

 Anyway, congratulations on reaching the half-century mark and still diving!!! wetsuit or drysuit.  I've been diving for more than forty years and I still love it. And I do want to get up your way to do some diving with you.  []  

 I'll be the one in the wetsuit...[&:]

 Wayne


----------



## bottle34nut (Jun 5, 2009)

i just stumbled across this thread and figured i would keep it going.  it is nice to have a face to go with the name.anyone recognize me from the post office wall?
 greg


----------



## bottle34nut (Jun 5, 2009)

and since some of you have put up pics of your wives i figured i would put up a picture of my EX-wife.


----------



## bottle34nut (Jun 5, 2009)

ooops  sorry wrong pic.   here is the real one of her.
 greg


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 5, 2009)

Greg look behind you!!!! You have a bad accident happening on the top shelf of your bottles.  Your exwife looks like my wifes mother!![][][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 5, 2009)

I keep this one handy because it's just so flattering..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 5, 2009)

..and the missus.. match made in heaven... or somewhere...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 5, 2009)

Ahhhh ain't she cute~!! lol

 Since your a fisherman,did you ever hear of a motherinlaw fish? We catch um in Florida. One of the ugliest fish you ever want to see [8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 7, 2009)

Charlie and his wife sure are a cute couple...  
 P.S. Bottlenut, they let you keep bottles in your cell? [&:]


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jun 10, 2009)

Figure I'd throw my mug up here too.  Now you'll know who's spouting on about all that hippie crap like world peace and protecting the environment.[]


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 10, 2009)

Nothing wrong with all that (hippie crap) im down..i go to alot of marches in boston..[]  
  What is it with us dig its? and hugging trees

 THE WHOLE FANG DAMILY!!!



 Emma was less then a week old = )


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2009)

That's such a sweet picture!  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## glass man (Jun 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Antiquenut
> 
> O.K. here is the Veteran Drummer from about three years ago at our practice place when I joined Lenny and the Mysfitz,(Classic Rock and Blues mainly).I`ll post a better one when I SEE JAMIE POST ONE WITH HIS NEW CAMERA!!! C`mon Jamie! I won`t shut up until you keep your promise!!![]  -Tim


    nina sys she is gonna give it a try tonight when she gets home from her niece's house. be forwarned and when i appear get all children and people with bad hearts out of the room! i would advise only the blind to look at it! JAMIE[8D]


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks.Laur. I like the photo because we form a heart.  you doing good on the lack of caps jamie..keep it up

 Cyber-Your the man for posting those..hope the mrs feels the same lol


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 10, 2009)

Let's just say if she finds out I posted either of those, I'll have to change my name to "cybercadaver"


----------



## capsoda (Jun 10, 2009)

> (hippie crap)


 
 Hippie Crap???? I don't remember no hippie crap. But then I don't remember anything from the 60's.

 Hippies weren't much on saving anything but the pot and were only one with mother earth when they fell down. Mostly it was about ME, ME, ME!!! We were just being lazy is all.  Kinda like now except we didn't dress so funny. []

 Eventually you will turn into this guy......


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 10, 2009)

Charlie what mommy goose tried to do to you---ain't nothin like the Mrs will do .(if)!!!![&o][&o][&o]                                             Fred.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 10, 2009)

Or a clown like this guy...


----------



## capsoda (Jun 10, 2009)

Or this guy....


----------



## capsoda (Jun 10, 2009)

or this guy....


----------



## capsoda (Jun 10, 2009)

Or this guy....


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 10, 2009)

Here's the "official" version..[]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 10, 2009)

Then you can have one of these.... Or maybe some madel As or what ever you like.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 10, 2009)

Actually cappy cap cap caparoo...Im looking for one of these at the end of the summer   http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_L8BTRutV0...3B_xnk/s1600-h/Buick+Estate+Wagon+Ad+1956.jpg


 My grandfather drove for J.P.Noonan for a little over 30 years..Who you hauling dirt for in those pics?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2009)

LOL "Cybercadaver".  Your wife is beautiful!  We redheads have to stick together, though.  If she asks me, I never saw that picture! LMTOâ„¢


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2009)

Cap, you look like the kind of guy I want on my side if I'm in trouble!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Laur! Joe's wife ain't too shabby either![]
 I used to have the reddest dang hair anybody ever saw.. got nonstop jabs about it as a tyke..people walking my way would put their sunglasses on as they passed me! Now in my old age it's mellowed out a lot.. I'll probably be sporting the Peter Graves look before long![]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2009)

Did they call you Casper too?
 Your Friend,
 "Ain't Too Shabby" []


----------



## Stardust (Jun 10, 2009)

Eric,
 What a beautiful family picture. you have beautiful eyes also!

 Charlie,
 Your wife is so BEAUTIFUL! Now how did you trick her into marrying you? []

 Only kidding, you are adorable together! [][]

 Cappy,
 Nice to see you my friend. I hope one day our paths shall cross.

 Jamie,
 I'm still waiting for showtime!

 Love you all!
 star


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Star.. we met on line.. she thought I looked just like Antonio Banderas for a while..[]

  []..NTSâ„¢ :  I was carrot top, pumpkinhead.. milkman.. never Casper.. Alfred E Newman of course!


----------



## ajohn (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey Cybe,
 you look exactly like I pictured you.Except for the red hair and blue eyes,and maybe a little heavier,and taller,but exactly


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 10, 2009)

[] Yeah sounds like you had me pegged pretty good!!


----------



## ajohn (Jun 10, 2009)

Memorial Day B-B-Q
 Just as I sat down to eat my perfectly made Chicago style hotdog,the blond's chair buckled and I had to save her from falling.First time I wore a white shirt in over a year.She felt so bad she offered to buy me a new shirt.I made her go on a date with me instead.That'll teach her!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 10, 2009)

See? A white shirt and a hotdog and the babes just can't control themselves!![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 10, 2009)

Chuck are you sure you weren't a child star? [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 10, 2009)

I lost every thing else,but my leg.[8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2009)

I guess gentleman prefer blondes[].  So how did the date go??  Fill us in!  Details please!  I gotta do something while waiting for Jamie's picture!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2009)

I need to take some silly pics like Charlie and his wife.  Here I am with a friends' dog.  She is so sweet.  It was cold outside and she jumped right on my lap like a little heater.  I figure if Cap can post a few pics, it's okay[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Thanks Laur! Joe's wife ain't too shabby either![]
> I used to have the reddest dang hair anybody ever saw.. got nonstop jabs about it as a tyke..people walking my way would put their sunglasses on as they passed me! Now in my old age it's mellowed out a lot.. I'll probably be sporting the Peter Graves look before long![]


 
 You should make that your profile pic!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 10, 2009)

I would, but i think Alice wants the job.. and deserves it.. she's such a ham!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2009)

I just got my teeth cleaned.  Want to see?  I think Alice is a great choice for your profile!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 10, 2009)

[8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2009)

I should make my teeth my new profile pic, except the one I have now is perfectly, toe-tally cheesy I can't change it just yet!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2009)

*RE: Who is this chicken???*

LMTO


----------



## ajohn (Jun 11, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Antiquenut
> 
> Oh yeah, the old hacksaw-the-chair-leg-almost-through trick.Then just as you sit down,she falls into you.You are one slick rig ajohn![]


 A feller's got to do what a feller's got to do[8D]


----------



## ajohn (Jun 11, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I guess gentleman prefer blondes[].  So how did the date go??  Fill us in!  Details please!  I gotta do something while waiting for Jamie's picture!


 I'd a been happy to fill in all the details,but you used the "G" word.So I gotta say;a gentleman never tells.[]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey Cyber,
 Does Alice lay those awesome blue eggs??


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 2, 2009)

I bumped this to get to the beginning


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 5, 2009)

Here is my cat Leo and me.  I couldn't resist, he's so cute!  Not sure how to make it less blurry.  I know I post a lot of pictures of him, but he's my baby.  He gets neutered next week, thank heavens, but I am nervous about him.


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 28, 2009)

Ba-Bump.  Der ya go Jersey Red!  Nice pics!!!  Thanks Joe.


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 28, 2009)

Tom, you still don't remember I'm from?  lol 


 Ohhhh, maybe you were talking about Charlie.  I'm confused!


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 28, 2009)

Laur,

 I wasn't referring to you.

 PD


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 28, 2009)

Don't tell me ..it was me you were referring to.. ? I'm "red-headed" only in historical precept.. BTW that Somerville blob is growing on me..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 3, 2011)

Time for a bump here.. any of you newer members wanna show us a pic of your mug?? []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree, and no, 5 years later doesn't count, right Charlie?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 3, 2011)

> any of you newer members wanna show us a pic of your mug??


 
 The wife and myself on a rock.

 -Matt


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 3, 2011)

Great fun looking through this thread and putting faces (& other things!) to names! []
 Here's a shot of that weirdo who keeps posting about the biiiiig thing growing in front of his house!  -


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 3, 2011)

Interesting? You like bottles as well as really, really, really tall plants?
 Just kidding I hope you know.


----------



## cordilleran (Jan 3, 2011)

Thought I'd let you view upon the visage of virile masculinity.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 3, 2011)

Where's the beef, Jim?? []


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 3, 2011)

The wife and I on the Roebling Aqueduct in Lackawaxen Pa.


----------



## rraack (Jan 8, 2011)

OK, I'm fairly new to the forum, so here I am this past summer bringing in a couple small mouth bass for dinner!

 Bob


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice lookin smallies


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 17, 2011)

This is a great post ,let's keep it going .I know theres lots of new members out there who we dont know yet,so post your mugs...[8D]


----------



## epackage (Jan 17, 2011)

Here I am....


 1967







 1984






 1995






 2000






 2010







 and me looking like one of my heros, Joe Klecko...


----------



## epackage (Jan 18, 2011)

Now that I did it I wanna see some other peoples faces, show a brother whatcha got....


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 18, 2011)

OK, Jim; so going by those images you're the Invisible Man ?


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 18, 2011)

Ah, it's magic !! Suddenly he's there !! (Not sure the blanks weren't an improvement tho!! Just kidding, Jim, just kidding !)


----------



## sandchip (Jan 18, 2011)

Hopefully, my better 3/4s will keep this site from crashing, but here I is, with my daughter, the source of her looks in the red shirt in the background.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 18, 2011)

Knot-head son.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 18, 2011)

The gal on the right is my babydoll.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 18, 2011)

Charlie, Is Alice an easter egger chicken? We are getting one of those and a variety of other kinds. I wanted all easter eggers, as each one lays one color egg. We will see what we will all decide on.

 http://www.backyardchickens.com/breeds/easter_eggers/24555


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi, thats me on the left...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 18, 2011)

> old.s.bottles


 Your old?


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jan 18, 2011)

nope, just reppin old saybrook
 http://www.oldsaybrookct.org/pages/index


----------



## epackage (Jan 18, 2011)

Great pic's people I love em....Old S  I thought the same thing, now I see you're a stoner...j/k [][][]


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jan 18, 2011)

Who me? never...id rather spend my money and time on more important things, like BOTTLES [][][]


----------



## towhead (Jan 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah im sure there are some faces we haven't seen, post um up--------->

  My Bro Johnny and I[8D]


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok , Ok ,i am on left ,pic with buddies and muzzleloader buck ,last day of PA season.That is snow on my lip ,if anyone is wondering (i know bottle folks pay attention to detail ) .Buddy on my left in camo got it .


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 20, 2011)

A low anxiety moment


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 20, 2011)

A high anxiety moment


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 21, 2011)

[][][] @ beendiggin.



> ORIGINAL:  old.s.bottles
> 
> Who me? never...id rather spend my money and time on more important things, like BOTTLES [][][]


 

 Yeah yeah yeah... I think I can smell it from here man. []


 Here's me in my normal state:





 With eyes actually visible:





 In a shorn state with my gal:





 She is great, but when I act outta-line this can happen:


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 21, 2011)

Paul, that cracks me up!!! []

 Plummy.. you have one productive set of follicles!! Did you fall into a vat of Rogaine? [:-]


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 21, 2011)

Steve, that pic of you being strangled is too funny.  That's amore......


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Did you fall into a vat of Rogaine? [:-]


 
 Heck no, I own the majority stock though! []

 I dunno I think it has something to do with being 1/4th Japanese from my mother's side. She has tons of hair and so do I. My dad says that I had a full head of dark hair when I was born. I am neither losing hair, nor is my 20/13 vision getting any worse, even though my grandfather went bald in his 20s and my whole family has poor eyesight. Even my younger bro has a receding hairline now. Dodged a few genetic bullets I guess, lol.



> ORIGINAL:  beendiggin
> That's amore......


 
 Nothing like gasping for oxygen at the violent hands of your gal to let you know how much you mean to her. [8D]


----------



## woody (Jan 21, 2011)

I thought you lived in Duluth.....LOL!!![]
 I miss smelting in lake Superior...[]


----------



## woody (Jan 21, 2011)

I have some vertical blinds just like yours.[]


----------



## towhead (Jan 21, 2011)

That would be Duluth Woody....and I bet your blinds are cleaner than mine!!!! Ha Ha - Julie


----------



## towhead (Jan 21, 2011)

Smelting isn't what it used to be.... -Julie


----------



## woody (Jan 21, 2011)

One of them broke, though...[]
 I have to turn that one by hand...[8|]


----------



## woody (Jan 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: towhead
> 
> Smelting isn't what it used to be.... -Julie


 
 I remember the water black from smelt and you could fill a net with them.


----------



## towhead (Jan 21, 2011)

Ha Ha, too funny, Woody, actually the last two on the right hand side of mine are missing....  probably from opening the door with the blinds shut and then stepping on them when they were half off....-Julie


----------



## towhead (Jan 21, 2011)

Yup, smelting, "the good old days." [] ;Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Digswithstick
> 
> Ok , Ok ,i am on left ,pic with buddies and muzzleloader buck ,last day of PA season.That is snow on my lip ,if anyone is wondering (i know bottle folks pay attention to detail ) .Buddy on my left in camo got it .


 
 wow nice buck!! In muzz season none the less  nice to see ya Digs[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow plum I didn't know you were that young,I thought you were like an old scientist  or something [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Julie nice to see ya! That sweater you have on isn't white wolf is it????[8D]


----------



## towhead (Jan 21, 2011)

Ha Ha Rick....Nope, White Rabbit, snowshoe hare.... -Julie


----------



## towhead (Jan 21, 2011)

Bubba-my dog-wants his picture on here too....Ah dang it, never mind, time for a new camera, and almost a new computer too!  He is a bull in a china shop![]  Thit!! -Julie


----------



## Stardust (Jan 21, 2011)

Can we see Bubba please? []


----------



## towhead (Jan 21, 2011)

He was on here before, I'll see if I can find the pic.  Can't take a new pic, camera is history  -Julie


----------



## towhead (Jan 21, 2011)

Found it.  And here he is again....my precious BULL IN A CHINA SHOP!![][] He really is awesome thou... -Julie


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Julie, that looks more like a brontasaures in a china shop. What's he weigh? 250?  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust (Jan 21, 2011)

I love him! My dog is so wonderful, but he need to get back up and warm my feet,


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Found it.  And here he is again....my precious BULL IN A CHINA SHOP!![][] He really is awesome thou... -Julie
> 
> ...


----------



## towhead (Jan 22, 2011)

He weighed 189 at his last check-up.  He's got a lot of names, but no, not Sir.  [] -Julie


----------



## Wangan (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like me only I wish I was 189 lbs.again.[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 22, 2011)

I think I was born at 189... my poor mom...


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

My wife and I!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

A future wilmingtonbottleboy!!  My nephew Ben!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

One ugly a** deer I got this year!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

My devil dog!!  She is free if anyone wants her!!! Hahahahahaha!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

The old lady and I at the beach here!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

Work out man!!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

Other than my wife and bottles...this is my other love in life!!  GO HEELS!!!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

me fishing!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

me fishing!!


----------



## Stardust (Jan 28, 2011)

Great pics ~ Your Fan Club ~
 <3 Star


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

My brother fishing!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

The old man fishing!!  Haha, got you dad!!  He is holding my fish here!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

Turtle!!  Yummmm!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

The Old Lady fishing on the Tar River!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

Dumb dogs!!  They will do anything for treats!!  The big one is mine and the small one is my cousin's!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

My lovely wife on the Tar River!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

Putting my wife to work!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

again


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh man, I had no idea. The "old man" looks younger than me. I never though you were a bunch of young'un'!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

There is something wrong with this picture??


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

My wife getting a strip tease from my younger brother!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

Talk about being passed out!!  Bacon on the face!!!  Hahahahahaha!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

Big Brother!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

My country wife!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

THE WILMINGTON BOTTLE BOYS!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm 33, my brother is 34 and the old man is 59!!



> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Oh man, I had no idea. The "old man" looks younger than me. I never though you were a bunch of young'un'!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Star Dust.  We miss talking to you!!




> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> Great pics ~ Your Fan Club ~
> <3 Star


----------



## towhead (Jan 28, 2011)

[]


----------



## sandchip (Jan 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> One ugly a** deer I got this year!!


 
 Dang, that'd be an illegal take in Georgia.  15" minimum spread here.


----------



## woody (Jan 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> One ugly a** deer I got this year!!


 
 You don't eat the antlers........LOL!!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 29, 2011)

Gave'em to my dog!!  Good meat on that deer though!!




> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 29, 2011)

Haha, so all us rednecks and hippies do have some common ground!  Can you feel the love?

 Glad to see this post resurected


----------



## bottle34nut (Jan 29, 2011)

here a nice one my buddy got a few years back.  the date is wrong.  i think it was 2009.  huge deer.  greg


----------



## bottle34nut (Jan 29, 2011)

gives you an idea of big it was.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 29, 2011)

hoy s**t.  that's a monster!!  man, i wish that was mine!!


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 30, 2011)

Bump!!!![8|]-----let's  see  some  faces!![]


----------



## towhead (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow Bottle34 that is awesome!  -Julie


----------



## riverdiver (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is a face for you...I am on the left. The other diver is  a co-worker of my wife who wanted to dive in NH and find something old. His first dive he recovered a clay pipe, he has since found several pontils on other dives with me, not bad for a non-bottle collector...


----------



## riverdiver (Feb 1, 2011)

My other passion is U/W Metal detecting, again I am on the left. My dive partner Tom and I did at least 2 metal detecting dives a week in season for 10 years until he got sick and could no longer dive. Those were the best 10 years of diving ever, we covered NH, ME, MA and VT.


----------



## towhead (Feb 2, 2011)

Cool, boy would I love to dive!!  Is it claustrophobic?  -Julie


----------



## riverdiver (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Julie,

 Not for me, but I have seen some beginners freak during classes at being able to breathe underwater. The only times I have found it to be moderately claustraphobic is when the bottom is silty and you stir it up while detecting or digging glass, then it becomes an ears or hands only dive, I close my eyes (because I cant see anyway) and focus on the task at hand. If you keep your eyes open, your mind wanders to what might lurk in the dark and you can creep yourself out a bit. I've been diving for 33 years now so I have worked through any fears I had early on. I mostly dive New England Rivers for glass and the occasional lake beach to detect for coins and jewelery.

 This sword from the civil war was found while detecting a NH river, enjoy.
 The hilt has a shield with 13 stars and MS in olde english script for Medical Staff, apparently this is a dress rapier carried by a field surgeon.


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 2, 2011)

That sword is too cool.  I'd love to see some pics of other stuff you detected.


----------



## towhead (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Matt.   I may just try that this year-in the "land of 10,000 lakes".... cool sword!   -Julie


----------



## towhead (Feb 20, 2011)

How about a pic?  -Julie


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 24, 2011)

In my element, near Lake Erie (NY side).  This is our favorite place to search for beach glass and pottery.  One woman I saw on this particular day had to have been a professional.  She pulled up with her own golf cart, complete with flags, chauffeur and a bucket on the back for storing her finds. 

 I like this picture because I was very happy there that day!


----------



## towhead (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Laur.... -Julie


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 27, 2011)

You really are surrounded by wildlife, Julie!  Great pic.  What's your favorite kind of bottle?


----------



## bottle34nut (Mar 27, 2011)

here is my other hobby.  nothing like fresh tuna.  greg


----------



## towhead (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Laur, I put those pics on the window to try to stop the birds from hitting the window.  I guess my favorite bottles are local dairies.  But, I'm quite intrigued by old canning jars lately.  I get so few around here, I'll thrilled with just everything.  The lady at the Recycling center gave me a bunch of Ball jars yesterday....made my day.

 Hey Greg, Cool!   I wonder how they get that big tuna in that little can?  [] -Julie


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 27, 2011)

I want to go fishing almost as much as i want to get out and dig!  Nice tuna!!!


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 28, 2011)

Good idea.  I hate when that happens.  I feel so terrible for the poor birds!  Usually, they're just stunned and are fine.  When we clean the windows is when it happens the most.  Good excuse not to, LOL!


----------



## towhead (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey, been a while!  How 'bout some new faces!  -Julie


----------



## SAbottles (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry Julie, we're all stuck with the old ones we were born with [] !


----------



## carobran (Oct 5, 2011)

this is the first time ive seen this thread...........nice to be able to put faces with names.............i guess ill get my ugly face on here sometimes or another[][:'(][][][]


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  SAbottles
> 
> Sorry Julie, we're all stuck with the old ones we were born with [] !


  [8|][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## carobran (Oct 9, 2011)

ok,here i am...............the smileyaholic[][][][8|][8D][]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 9, 2011)

*sees squirrel*

 *pukes*


----------



## carobran (Oct 9, 2011)

you better be glad i didnt take a picture when it was being cleaned..............them hollow points reall do some damage[8|][][]


----------



## peejrey (Oct 9, 2011)

Baked squirrel.....YUM!!!!
 BAKE IN HOT SAUCE....EXTRA YUM!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 9, 2011)

There's gotta be a ROAD KILL forum or COOKING WITH RODENTIA forum where these matters would be better received.. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> There's gotta be a ROAD KILL forum or COOKING WITH RODENTIA forum where these matters would be better received.. []


 
 Freaky Franny would welcome these matters  hahhahaha

  ba ba ba booo da boos[]


----------



## carobran (Oct 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: peejrey
> 
> Baked squirrel.....YUM!!!!
> BAKE IN HOT SAUCE....EXTRA YUM!!!


 hmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........ive never tried it baked.[8|][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 9, 2011)

I think Freaky Franny is gonna make the big time, Ricky! []


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 9, 2011)

I like Carobran's style! I suppose it's only neccesary to show my purty face.


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 9, 2011)

And by the way, that was last year. I'm a Freshie!!!![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I think Freaky Franny is gonna make the big time, Ricky! []


 
 Im glad you realize that Chuck,and have faith in her,for that You will reap some of the royalties my friend  [8D][8D]


----------



## carobran (Oct 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Brandons Bottles
> 
> I like Carobran's style! I suppose it's only neccesary to show my purty face.


 huh...........i always thought you were older than that..............nice fox squirrel............and it looks like you got both of them in the head............ahhh..........if only i were such a shot.........we dont have many fox squirrels around here,though some parts of the state have a decent population,.......do you squirrel hunt alot??[8|][][]


----------



## carobran (Oct 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Brandons Bottles
> 
> I like Carobran's style! I suppose it's only neccesary to show my purty face.


 what happened to the fox squirrels tail???[8|][8|]


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 11, 2011)

That was actually my first hunt and they were both in the head. It was iron sights with a Winchester .22 that was patented in 1898 and that particular gun was from the 1960s. The fox squirrel was about 30 yards away and maybe 20-30 feet up in a tree. The Gray squirrel is actually a hybrid Gray-Fox and was about 20 yards away and at the bottom of a ravine and I was on top of the ravine. The Fox's tail is just behind it's body. Here's a better pic of the fox squirrel.


----------



## peejrey (Oct 11, 2011)

You guys are making me hungry.....[sm=tongue.gif]
 MMMMMM......baked squirrel....[]


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> You guys are making me hungry.....[sm=tongue.gif]
> MMMMMM......baked squirrel....[]


 

 We actually ate these squirrels, too. Pan fried in butter[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 11, 2011)

You guys should try the canned cat food too...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Brandons Bottles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> You guys should try the canned cat food too...


 

 LOL[]


----------



## carobran (Oct 12, 2011)

we used to soak them in salt water over night, loosens that tight mussel up,after all,they are ALL mussel []


 [/quote]
 we soak them for a couple of days in salt water to get all the blood out[8|][]


----------



## carobran (Oct 12, 2011)

[8|]





> ORIGINAL: Brandons Bottles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they werent tough??..............i need to try the baking method..............hopefull well have plenty to experiment on this year ,from what we saw on the first day it should be a pretty good season................that is if the squirrels would come over the property line....[][][8|]...............i think they know we're there[8|][8|]


----------



## carobran (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Brandons Bottles
> 
> That was actually my first hunt and they were both in the head. It was iron sights with a Winchester .22 that was patented in 1898 and that particular gun was from the 1960s. The fox squirrel was about 30 yards away and maybe 20-30 feet up in a tree. The Gray squirrel is actually a hybrid Gray-Fox and was about 20 yards away and at the bottom of a ravine and I was on top of the ravine. The Fox's tail is just behind it's body. Here's a better pic of the fox squirrel.


 _now thats a big squirrel!!_.............i shot a huge one on the opening day of youth season last year..................he climbed to the top of the highest dadgum tree in the woods and wedged himself into a fork and wouldnt come down[8|][8|][][][8D]


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 12, 2011)

The Fox squirrel might as well been rubber, but the Gray-Fox hybrid was really good. The fox was in a V too, but I shot him down[]


----------



## carobran (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Brandons Bottles
> 
> The Fox squirrel might as well been rubber, but the Gray-Fox hybrid was really good. The fox was in a V too, but I shot him down[]


 i dont really think that was a gray fox hybrid..................we kill squirrels that look like that down here occasionly,i think they just have a reddish tint to them................where are you from??[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 12, 2011)

> where are you from??


 
 ..NOW he's curious.. [&:]


----------



## carobran (Oct 12, 2011)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][8D][][][]^^^^^^^^^_thats a BIG fox squirrel!!!!_


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 12, 2011)

..wish I had so much hair..


----------



## carobran (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> ..wish I had so much hair..


 as much as Brandons Bottles or the squirrel????[8|][][][][][]


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 As you can tell from my age in the picture, I cannot disclose my specific area, I collect Chicago, IL bottles but I seem to always find Joliet, IL or broken Morris,IL bottles (HINT HINT) and I don't live at those two places either[] Where I live was established in the 1950's.


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It was with the mom squirrel (which was what I was actually aiming for) and the mom squirrel was solid gray, so i don't know, but it was tasty!


----------



## carobran (Oct 12, 2011)

ok,just wondering if you were from the south.................i dont think you have anythng to worry about disclosing where you live(especially if you keep that gun handy[][][]) as i doubt any of our members are serial killers[8|][][][].............although i wonder about some[8|][][][]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 12, 2011)

Ah, the squirrel thread...

 You guys are never gonna limit out, once those squirrels get hip to camouflage.


----------



## carobran (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Brandons Bottles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carobran (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> Ah, the squirrel thread...
> 
> You guys are never gonna limit out, once those squirrels get hip to camouflage.


 _ME????????........................GET MY LIMIT(WHICH IS 8)???...................NOW THATS FUNNY[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][8|]_


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carobran (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Brandons Bottles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 13, 2011)

This has become the "Who is this squirrel" thread [][8|]

 Oops.  Looks like Surf kinda beat me to it.  Love that picture!


----------



## carobran (Oct 13, 2011)

sorry...............once i get started on a subject its hard for me to get off[8|][&:][][][8|]


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm in the proccess of mounting it myself, but my parents just got a divorce so half of my dad's taxidermy stuff is here and the other half at his new workshop, so it will take a while to get it mounted. I've also mounted half a duck.[]


----------



## carobran (Oct 13, 2011)

_how in the world do you mount HALF a duck????[8|][8|][8|][]_


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah.. was it the top half or the bottom half??


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 13, 2011)

They will call on their brothers to attack you soon []


----------



## carobran (Oct 13, 2011)

we've had 2 of those at our house............(_one was under the kitchen sink!![])............._somehow they both ended up drowning in our dog's water bucket(_i didnt do it either![8|])_


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 13, 2011)

Dang.. they can fly but they can't swim..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> we've had 2 of those at our house............(_one was under the kitchen sink!![])............._somehow they both ended up drowning in our dog's water bucket(_i didnt do it either![8|])_


 
 OH COME ON KILLER you know you did it [8D]


----------



## carobran (Oct 13, 2011)

i suspect my pooches had something to do with it..[8D][]


----------



## carobran (Oct 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no,you dont see those very often around here so i hoped theyd hang around[8|][]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> i suspect my pooches had something to do with it..[8D][]


 
 Ah, so your dogs are as murderous as yourself... [>:]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 13, 2011)

You're too young to be exposed to so much death.. don't you have a rich auntie in the city you could hole up at with? Teach you some etiquette, manners, discipline.. oh, how I pray for this...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> You're too young to be exposed to so much death.. don't you have a rich auntie in the city you could hole up at with? Teach you some etiquette, manners, discipline.. oh, how I pray for this...


 
 I  was hunting at his age,and lOok at me I turned out fine[:-]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> we've had 2 of those at our house............(_one was under the kitchen sink!![])............._somehow they both ended up drowning in our dog's water bucket(_i didnt do it either![8|])_


 
  Those were rats.


----------



## carobran (Oct 14, 2011)

no............it was a flying squirrel,i heard him under there one time,jerked open the door..........and it was sitting there staring at me[8|][8D][][]


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> _how in the world do you mount HALF a duck????[8|][8|][8|][]_


 

 It was the top half. You cut the foam manican where the wings should be and you cut the duck at the front of the wings (side closest to head) and follow the mounting proccess from there. I messed up on the wings so bad originally that I decided half a duck would be fine. It was for my 6th grade talent show audition since it was REQUIRED to try out.


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 22, 2011)

Bump - time this thread was resurrected as there are a lot of newish members whose faces we haven't seen yet. (And perhaps a bit less on squirrels ?!)
 C'mon, those of you who've joined recently  .... or maybe long ago? Let's see you [:'(] [just kidding!]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been here nearly a year and a half, and I've not posted in this thread? Hmm... Here's me in my natural element.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 22, 2011)

I look as white as a ghost in the previous pic... [:-]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 22, 2011)

Having a bit of well deserved digging induced reckless eyebrowing, eh.


----------



## carobran (Dec 22, 2011)

_DEEP THOUGHT_


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I've been here nearly a year and a half, and I've not posted in this thread? Hmm... Here's me in my natural element.


 
 Dig about 20 pits then it will be natural []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Dig about 20 pits then it will be natural []


 
 On it! []


----------



## carobran (Dec 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: SAbottles
> 
> Bump - time this thread was resurrected as there are a lot of newish members whose faces we haven't seen yet. (And perhaps a bit less on squirrels ?!)
> C'mon, those of you who've joined recently  .... or maybe long ago? Let's see you [:'(] [just kidding!]


 Yep,we havent seen Stardusts or Bottles r leets pic yet........hmmm.....who else?i know theres more but i cant think of them at 1 a.m.[]


----------



## Stardust (Dec 24, 2011)

I'd break the forum if u saw me Bran muffin ~ So, I've got a Victorian Secret Santa who just delivered a few new outfits to wear for Christmas Day ~ I only thought they only made night wear ~ This is going to be my new clothing store ~ Thank you SANTA ~XXX's <3 you * [] now who is he?


----------



## carobran (Dec 24, 2011)

This place has withstood me for 6 months,its indestructible........although i swear i heard it groan when i posted my picture[8|][&:]..[]


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 24, 2011)

"Victoria's Secret" !!?  Hmm [][], Stardust ~ who'd a thunk it !


----------



## mtgirl (Dec 26, 2011)

I am trying to upload a pix






   I think I got[8|] it but this is Me "Mtgirl" playing twister at my granddaughters one year birthday party.[]Oh there are three of us, I have the long red hair The grandma LOL[:-]


----------



## glass man (Dec 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> This place has withstood me for 6 months,its indestructible........although i swear i heard it groan when i posted my picture[8|][&:]..[]


 
 You are cool looking CAR-DUDE!A Southern HARRY POTTER!Hey do your magic and send my some great bottles!!

 DAng you have made lots of posts since you got here..cool!At the rate you are going you will have more posts then anybody before long!Keep em coming I enjoy them!!JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Dec 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> I'd break the forum if u saw me Bran muffin ~ So, I've got a Victorian Secret Santa who just delivered a few new outfits to wear for Christmas Day ~ I only thought they only made night wear ~ This is going to be my new clothing store ~ Thank you SANTA ~XXX's <3 you * [] now who is he?


   NOT TRUE...I SAW IT BEFORE AND YOU ARE PERTTY..ME ONT THE OTHER HAND!![8D] JAMIE


----------



## carobran (Dec 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your a rare breed then.This is what happens when youve got too much time on you hands.[8|][]


----------



## Stardust (Dec 27, 2011)

> I think I got it but this is Me "Mtgirl" playing twister at my granddaughters one year birthday party.Oh there are three of us, I have the remember long red hair The grandma LOL


 
 Hey grandma Mtgirl, I remember you, I'm very happy for you. God Bless all of your family old and new ~ You have been in my thoughts, emails, and I'm just very happy u r safe and sound ~ Congrats and best wishes for happiness always ~ Now I can remove u from my address book, since they mu st be going no where all these years.  Send my love to the rest of your family ~


----------



## mtgirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Star, thank you. just working at keeping things true and in God's light[] My email you have is the same! Blessings to you Ms. Star[]


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 23, 2012)

OK, I scaned this thread looking for all you Mississippi bottle people. 
 I found 2........ so.... I am adding my mug to the "Who is this guy" thread.

 From left to right, my son Chris, my son Michael and on the right is yours truly.

 This is how we look when we show up at a bottle show. Maybe that is why we get such good deals!


----------



## carobran (Jan 24, 2012)

Well,Thats one way to do it[].You look familiar,i dont know,i think alot of people look familiar.[&:]Have you ever been to Kosciusko?


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 3, 2012)

Bump for Rick


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 18, 2012)

Well I figured i'd put a pic up finally

 This is me Tim...






 And this is what I look for!


----------



## xxfollyxx (Feb 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  southern Maine diver
> 
> Hi Bryan...
> 
> No, it's not very difficult to get certified.  I got my basic certification many years ago for my fifteenth birthday and I have been diving ever since!!! [&:]  It cost my parents $65.00 at that time through the YMCA in Denville, NJ.  Nowadays, it costs anywhere from $500.00 to $750.00 depending on what certification agency you go to.


 
 Hey Wayne, just came accross the thread and did some speed reading to get caught up. Just curious if you ever did any diving in the Denville area back in the day. I was born in Mine Hill and now live in Flanders. Ive fished about every lake in the area, always curious as to whats under me while im out on the boat. 

 Diving does interest me but is just out of my spending range 
 Would love to see what left of Old Boonton. Ive always heard that when the water level was low, the old church steeple stuck up out of the water. 
 I work in Boonton now and pass the reservoir every day, unfortunately its strictly off limits.

_The Boonton Historical Society and Museum was founded in 1959 by a group of business people and others who were interested in preserving and promoting Boonton's history, which dates to the mid-1700's. The original village of Boonton now lies under the Jersey City Reservoir. Today's Boonton began in about 1829 as a result of the construction of the Morris Canal and the development of the New Jersey Iron Company._


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 18, 2012)

Tim... I'm a little scared! Are you sure you're not KBbottles on this forum? You two bear an uncanny resemblance to each other! I'll see if I can get him to post a picture.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 19, 2012)

I wouldn't wish that on anybody Connor!

 ~Tim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 30, 2013)

BUMP!

 I just went over this whole thread, its crazy how so many people that used to come on here are gone,never to be seen again. Only a few old members are still here.

 lets put some NEW faces up.


----------



## reach44 (Sep 30, 2013)

This is me in one of the many antique shops in town.  And yes I carry the belt everywhere.


----------



## cordilleran (Sep 30, 2013)

Wonder why that is, Sunshine?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 30, 2013)

> lets put some NEW faces up.


My NEW face is much older than my old one. [][][][][8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 30, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cordilleran
> 
> Wonder why that is, Sunshine?


 
 wow the gloom is back from the grave. It sure wasn't me that's for dang sure. I am still here digging,posting sharing,contributing what have you been doing?  I suggest you go back down shut the lid and stay away lurker. It was peaceful with out you. And trouble free I might add.

 The GREEN BUTTON IS YOU WELCOME BACK GIFT.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 30, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  reach44
> 
> This is me in one of the many antique shops in town.  And yes I carry the belt everywhere.


 

 Wow another youngin [] thats good carry the bottle digging hobby on.

 If I were an antique dealer,I would not let a wrestler in my shop with all of those delicate items [] There wasn't any old chairs around the shop?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 30, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That's ok you are still younger then me. (I think)  lol


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 30, 2013)

Hows this, ya scared yet! [][][][]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 30, 2013)

> That's ok you are still younger then me. (I think) lol


Slightly, less than a year.


----------



## reach44 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah we had a steel cage match right after that lol []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 30, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Hows this, ya scared yet!Â [][][][]


 
 Looks like your mood changed []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 1, 2013)

In the word of Buddy Ryan....But I'm feeling much better now.


----------

